# Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2)



## gopajti (Mar 11, 2012)

Prototype lights, not final version

EC1 - CR123A, max. 280lm
EC2 - CR123A (2), max. 320lm
EA1 - AA, max. 180lm
EA2 - AA (2), max. 280lm


----------



## chaoss (Mar 11, 2012)

Very kewl!!
That red LED power indicator/locator is a game changer.
No need to source/install trits on this light.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 11, 2012)

But I'd like to know about the TM20 and the TM15 in the back ground as well  and is the one in the middle a TM17 &1/2 :naughty:


----------



## tobrien (Mar 11, 2012)

nice! so these were JUST released in the past week, I assume?


----------



## tam17 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gopajti, thanks for posting this, you've beat me to it (again) :thumbsup:

This new Nitecore stuff may be a industry milestone, but we'll see... I'm keeping an eye on this thread in weeks to come. Keep us updated.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## jay_rush (Mar 12, 2012)

cool! i cant wait for the first 2000 of these to have fults, and many CPF polls made to find out who baught a faulty one and have the stores have to buy new ones because nitecore wont do anything about it except sell them their new "probably" fault proof ones. 
*
NITECORE -"LED flash lights with the coolness Russian roulette"* :twothumbs


----------



## RedForest UK (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually Nitecore have given me the best customer service experience of any company. Above and beyond what I'd expect of them.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2012)

nice lights, only don't really like the looks of those


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 12, 2012)

At last something different! 

I am truly looking forward to trying one of these beauties. :thumbsup:


----------



## derfyled (Mar 12, 2012)

First light in a long time that catch my interest. I was hoping that a blinker equipped light would comes out... no tritium worries at the airport.


----------



## chappel (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*

Weird timing - my Dad loves his EX11 (he must have won at 'Chinese Light Roulette'), except it bugged him that he can't tell when the battery was about to die. I was just on NiteCore's web site to order him another EX11 (he gave his to my grandfather), and would have waited if they'd had this on there. Any guesses as to how long until I can order an Explorer? (crosses fingers for father's day).

FWIW, I've EDC'd an EX10 for 5(?) years - tried a few others (Jetsteam I.B.S., nitecore D10, etc) - but keep going back to the EX10. I love the size and brightness memory feature, and spark-resistance (frequently used it to check fuel levels during night pre-flights). Never had any problems other than the stiff button (even wiping off the goo didn't help - haven't tried to find a smaller rubber ring). Have had it turn on in my pocket a couple times, but not recently - never quite understood how, given the stiffness of the switch. The battery does tend to die rather unexpectedly, but it's never been a problem. I've never marked a calendar, but I'd guess I get 4-6 months per battery, seemingly regardless of use. I *carry* it everyday in my pants pocket, although I don't actually turn it on very often (maybe 4-6x week) or for very long (10-30 seconds typically - to read a serial number off the back of something, light up a dark closet or back shelf), and (so far) it's been there when I need it. The finish has held up astoundingly well - the print is still flawless, and the anodizing is just the *slightest* bit worn off the knurling. The lens is just like new. I don't do anything to baby it, although I don't beat on it, either. The D10 hasn't given me any trouble, either - I got it to standardize on AA batteries in a BOB. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another nitecore, other than to try and stay below the 'flashaholic' limit.

Come to think of it, I bought an EX11 for my brother, too, and he hasn't had any issues either - other than I think it spends more time being 'misplaced' than in his pocket.

I guess I've won at 'Chinese Light Roulette' too.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*

3 posts misplaced at the top of the thread due to time-stamp problem:



Mr_Moe said:


> That makes two of us.
> Not sure I need a battery indicator. New features can mean there's more things to potentially go kaputt.
> 
> Edit: :duh2: why's my post on top?





Kilovolt said:


> Because the system here has drunk too many beers. For this reason I am unable to answer your PM, please wait until tomorrow.





Mr_Moe said:


> Phew, I was worrying that I had one too many... ;-)



LOL


----------



## coaking (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
regards


----------



## coaking (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
regards


----------



## gopajti (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*

higher resolution pics






*click here

*





*click here

*+1


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*

Thanks for posting these...looking good to me, could be my next new light(s)


----------



## sspc (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore Explorer Series (EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2) - guess at availability?*

That EC1 and EA1 have my name written all over 'em. Me want.


----------



## tam17 (Mar 14, 2012)

Coaking, thanks for info, man. I'm already drooling at 1xAA and 1x18650 version. Hope they'd test them thoroughly before final release, and tighten up factory QC. How I'd like to get one of the test samples...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Mr_Moe (Mar 15, 2012)

Alright, I have to say the concept is growing on me. They aren't good looking in my opinion but they do have something interesting. My hope and doubt at the same time is: as explorer lights they should be able to take a beating and be reliable. Not sure that'll be the case. I have yet to see lights that really are durable and reliable. I wonder what the pricing will be.


----------



## Myrakas (Mar 15, 2012)

I like bigger reflector, not a beauty queen, but still interesting. I wonder what brightness (sub)levels they have?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 15, 2012)

I wonder if the 50% power blink can be turned off. This might be a bit irritating if you like to really drain a battery.

Geoff


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Mar 15, 2012)

2 questions here:
- Are those side switches prone to accidental activation? That's one of my few gripes with my Zebralight SC30.
- I would like to see a lower low in the production version (Yes, I'm that guy, I guess)


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 15, 2012)

HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> 2 questions here:
> - Are those side switches prone to accidental activation? That's one of my few gripes with my Zebralight SC30.
> - I would like to see a lower low in the production version (Yes, I'm that guy, I guess)




I can only try and answer your first question:

If the switches are capacitive only the contact with a finger can activate them. No other object should be able to switch the light on but of course if you have the light in your pocket and keep also your hand in the same pocket ...


----------



## r-ice (Mar 15, 2012)

I just need to know when I can buy one, lol I want the ea1


----------



## coaking (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi F-ice,

They will be available in April at the Sysmax dealers.
Regards


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 15, 2012)

Any word on pricing?


----------



## coaking (Mar 15, 2012)

not yet.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 15, 2012)

Very different UI, interesting lights. I hope one of the famous CPF reviewers gets ahold of these and does one of their excellent, thorough reviews.


----------



## cue003 (Mar 15, 2012)

I may have to pick up a few of these.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the compactness of these lights and the side switches is a plus.

At just 2.5 inches, I might pick the EC1 when its available.


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally, something different :thumbsup:, something worth wasting money on :devil:


----------



## saypat (Mar 16, 2012)

coaking said:


> Hi F-ice,
> 
> They will be available in April at the Sysmax dealers.
> Regards



a long while back there were pictures of these lights. I have waited and waited, and still more. The original pictures showed the lights to be blue and yellow.


----------



## r-ice (Mar 16, 2012)

coaking said:


> Hi F-ice,
> 
> They will be available in April at the Sysmax dealers.
> Regards



Thanks, lol now to find a sysmax dealer in canada =]


----------



## coaking (Mar 16, 2012)

Try with J2LEDflashlight.com


----------



## tam17 (Mar 16, 2012)

saypat said:


> (...) The original pictures showed the lights to be blue and yellow.



You mean black with blue switches, like these?







Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Snipe315 (Mar 16, 2012)

These new Nitecores do look interesting.

But I'm wondering if the EA1 will also take 14500s?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think these new Nitecores are potentially wonderful too.
However, does anyone know if they come, or if they will come in 1x18650?

If Nitecore can come up with a version powered by 1x18650 with it's 3100 mAH capacity, combined with the lower internal resistance of the 18650 cell to generate a higher current, to in turn produce more lumens from an XM-L emitter, eg 3 amps will produce a whopping 750 lumens OTF, then I will replace my Zebralight SC600 with this particular E Series Nitecore.
The 1xAA, 2xAA, 1xCR123, and 2xCR123's, while being great lights for their size, don't actually perform as well as the bigger 1x18650 size, but does anyone know if Nitecore has a single 18650 on the way, for those who prefer the bigger 1x18650 format?


----------



## Danielsan (Mar 16, 2012)

> I think these new Nitecores are potentially wonderful too.
> However, does anyone know if they come, or if they will come in 1x18650?



Its possible, but only the EC2 can be used with 1x18650, the guy in the video said it. Its available in April. I will buy the EA1 and i think the lights are not ugly at all, i mean normal round flashlights are not really good looking to me, those have a kind of modern strange look, i like them.


----------



## PapaLumen (Mar 16, 2012)

Hate the look of these. :shrug:


----------



## missing link (Mar 19, 2012)

tam17 said:


> You mean black with blue switches, like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 these look great too. can't wait to get my hands on one! thanks for pics


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 19, 2012)

Btw, are these lights XP-G or XM-L emitters?


----------



## grumbler (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there any new information about the new Tiny Monsters? I'm very interested in a TM11, but I might wait if the TM15 is set to come out soon.


----------



## tam17 (Mar 20, 2012)

grumbler said:


> Is there any new information about the new Tiny Monsters? I'm very interested in a TM11, but I might wait if the TM15 is set to come out soon.



Check out the new TM thread...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Snipe315 (Mar 20, 2012)

One thing I do not like about these new Explorer lights is the position of the switch.

I only EDC lights with tail switches (Quark AA, Nitecore D10, Fenix LD10, etc) and find it a very natural way to hold and use the light. The side position of these switches might mean I'll pass on them.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 21, 2012)

Snipe315 said:


> One thing I do not like about these new Explorer lights is the position of the switch.
> 
> I only EDC lights with tail switches (Quark AA, Nitecore D10, Fenix LD10, etc) and find it a very natural way to hold and use the light. The side position of these switches might mean I'll pass on them.





I am interested in them for the exact reason you are not. I find tailcap switches fine in true tactical situations, but for general use a side mounted switch is far more natural to use.

If walking on rough trails by torch light, holding the light as far from your eye level as possible accentuates shadows and makes it safer (less likely to trip) than holding a light at eye level which tailcap switches lead you to do.

Horses for courses.


----------



## Labradford (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is another video with some good close-up shots. I'm gonna have to try one.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for that video!

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new video. EC2 working with 18650 li-ion, that's good.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Apr 2, 2012)

I understand the concept of function over form but they are terrible looking lights. Even the blue button prototypes look better. The D10 with is simple sleek design which obtained almost a cult following seems to be lost in their new designs. I wonder if they will have a cone type diffuser option? They are always handy for camping and worklights. Im not sure that small lights with such a bulbous head will be a winner. Im going to sit in the neutral camp at this stage and wait till people start using them before passing judgement. I must admit though I thought Nitecore was finished with more emphasis being given to their sister company as their model lineup was looking rather bare. At least we know they are still in there with something different.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm a collector and I like having different lights.
These qualify.
So yeah I hate the clip and hope it comes off but still I will pick one of these to buy.
After each gets a thorough review I will decide.
18650 is already in the lead.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 3, 2012)

I spent last months away from CPF... now I´m back and I saw this new lights! Awesome!!

They look great! I´ll keep my eye in these lights, with the new Surefire EB1!


----------



## carl (Apr 5, 2012)

The two buttons look a bit too close together but actual use will tell. I'm hoping for a higher-powered light with those controls - like a 18650/XML or multi-18650/multi-XML light. I wonder why the TM11 didn't come with those dual switches.

So will those dual switches be more convenient to use than the single-switch Zebralight? That is the question.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 5, 2012)

May be more convenient may not be, but I bet they'll be less cases of hot pockets going around. LoL


----------



## r-ice (Apr 6, 2012)

so is it out yet!!!


----------



## carl (Apr 6, 2012)

User Interface Wish List (rather than forward button for level adjustment and rear button for on-off):

1) From OFF, quick press forward button for preprogrammed high
2) From OFF, quick press rear button for preprogrammed low
3) From ON, long press forward button to ramp up
4) From ON, long press rear button to ramp down
5) From ON, quick press either button for off.

Thanks Nitecore if you're listening out there.


----------



## Racer (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like a really interesting design. I'm intrigued...


----------



## ciccio90 (Apr 10, 2012)

hi to all! any news from explorer series??? i want buy onother EDC lights (i think 1-AA), im pendent between zebra sc51 and these new nitecore EA1......i like so EC1!!!!!!what do you think about and however when we can buy or see the Dataspech of the new nitecore....? thank a lots!


----------



## Fritz1234 (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

is there any new information about the appearing date for the new Nitecores E-Series ?


----------



## lightjunction (May 24, 2012)

We received a production sample from Nitecore and did a quick demo video of the EA2 on our YouTube channel. 
If there is something you'd like to see with this model that I didn't put in the video, leave me a comment and I will shoot another with your requests. -LightJunction Jeff


----------



## tam17 (May 28, 2012)

It would be nice to see some real-world reviews (with outdoor beamshots), now when production samples are being shipped. NC country distributors are currently getting conformity certificates for E and new TM series, so it won't be long before those lights start hitting the shelves.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (May 28, 2012)

lightjunction said:


> We received a production sample from Nitecore and did a quick demo video of the EA2 on our YouTube channel.
> If there is something you'd like to see with this model that I didn't put in the video, leave me a comment and I will shoot another with your requests. -LightJunction Jeff



Thanks for that video!


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 28, 2012)

When will these get released? I like the video


----------



## Bigmac_79 (May 28, 2012)

tam17 said:


> It would be nice to see some real-world reviews (with outdoor beamshots), now when production samples are being shipped. NC country distributors are currently getting conformity certificates for E and new TM series, so it won't be long before those lights start hitting the shelves.



I've contacted nitecore about doing reviews of these, you can feel free to let them know it would be a good idea!


----------



## jhc37013 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Jeff thanks for the video these definitely have a unique quality, do you know anything about the touch buttons and if they will come on in the pocket, are they capacitive.. I think that's the word.

Next and most important to me is are they current regulated, I hate PWM and lastly do you know when all the models going to be available?


----------



## tam17 (May 28, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I've contacted nitecore about doing reviews of these, you can feel free to let them know it would be a good idea!



Thx for the info Bigmac. I'm waiting for a response from my local distributor, I hope I'll get hold of 1xAA and 1x18650 :naughty:


----------



## lightjunction (May 29, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> Hey Jeff thanks for the video these definitely have a unique quality, do you know anything about the touch buttons and if they will come on in the pocket, are they capacitive.. I think that's the word.
> 
> Next and most important to me is are they current regulated, I hate PWM and lastly do you know when all the models going to be available?



Glad you liked the video. So no I do not believe they are capacitive. 
I do not want to say that it wouldn't go on in your pocket but in my opinion it would take a bit of pressure to do so. For lack of a better way to describe the buttons...they remind me of the keypad buttons for the lock on your automobile or garage door. In addition, they are bit recessed so in your pocket it would have to have a direct 'push' to go on. While in your hand the button access is great. I will see if I can post a picture of the EA2 to show the buttons and such in a better way.

So from what I can tell, they are not regulated...I simply used my video camera and EA2 in low mode and didn't see the 'lines' like I have on others.

Currently no solid ETA. But will update this post as soon as I get more info.

Hope this helps.

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## lightjunction (May 29, 2012)

Glad you liked it CarpentryHero. Currently we have no ETA, but I will be sure to update when I get more info.

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## jhc37013 (May 30, 2012)

lightjunction said:


> Glad you liked the video. So no I do not believe they are capacitive.
> I do not want to say that it wouldn't go on in your pocket but in my opinion it would take a bit of pressure to do so. For lack of a better way to describe the buttons...they remind me of the keypad buttons for the lock on your automobile or garage door. In addition, they are bit recessed so in your pocket it would have to have a direct 'push' to go on. While in your hand the button access is great. I will see if I can post a picture of the EA2 to show the buttons and such in a better way.
> 
> So from what I can tell, they are not regulated...I simply used my video camera and EA2 in low mode and didn't see the 'lines' like I have on others.
> ...



Thanks for the info about the buttons but I'm sure it is regulated some way either current or PWM, probably current. I'm not sure what you mean by "lines" maybe you are trying describe the quick strobe effect of a light that uses PWM.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 30, 2012)

Yep, my iPhone detects pwm when I aim the light at the camera. You see lines floating across the screen


----------



## lightjunction (May 31, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks for the info about the buttons but I'm sure it is regulated some way either current or PWM, probably current. I'm not sure what you mean by "lines" maybe you are trying describe the quick strobe effect of a light that uses PWM.



Yes, exactly what I meant. We didn't see the lines in the video associated with PWM. And since the question I was responded to was in regard to your dislike of PWM, I wanted to let you know that it did not appear to be. I should not have said that they are 'not regulated' As you well know, most are in some fashion, the EA2 does not appear to be PWM.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 31, 2012)

lightjunction said:


> Yes, exactly what I meant. We didn't see the lines in the video associated with PWM. And since the question I was responded to was in regard to your dislike of PWM, I wanted to let you know that it did not appear to be. I should not have said that they are 'not regulated' As you well know, most are in some fashion, the EA2 does not appear to be PWM.



Thanks for the additional info I always like to find out if it's current regulated before I get to excited about a new light.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 6, 2012)

release end of June
new pictures here

http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2012/06/06/nitecore_explorer_sorozat_ec1_ec2_ea1_ea2


----------



## tam17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, gopajti! BTW, looking at specs posted on previous pages I've realized that EC2 is _only 99mm long_ - the shortest 2xCR123/1x18650 that I've heard of. Side placement of the switch module (and possibly some of the driver electronics) may have contributed to that.

Cheers


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 6, 2012)

Gopajti: 
a little off topic but in your searches have you come across the release date of the TM20/15 they're the ones I've been waiting for.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 6, 2012)

gopajti said:


> release end of June
> new pictures here
> 
> http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2012/06/06/nitecore_explorer_sorozat_ec1_ec2_ea1_ea2





Many thanks for the pics, waiting for the end of June ...


----------



## EJ20 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks gopajti for sharing. The EC2 is in my list now.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 16, 2012)

I just placed an order for an EA1. I'll post up some thought's when it arrives. Seems like a huge amount of features for this price point.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just ordered the EC2 as well.


Hmmmm gone a bit heywire this month getting MTE H8-2 and a APEX 5T6 5xCREE XM-L T6 as well :sick2:


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 17, 2012)

*STOP!*


You are not going to force me against my will to order the EC1.
I am not a flashaholic.
I do not have a problem.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 17, 2012)

"I do not have a problem"
Yeah yeah! go look in the mirror


----------



## DavidMB (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like they are using xp-g emitters, why would they use them over the XM-L?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 19, 2012)

DavidMB said:


> Looks like they are using xp-g emitters, why would they use them over the XM-L?



For a more focused spot and greater throw in such a small reflector.


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

We received the EA1 EA2 EC1 this week. EC2 a bit delayed. Posted a very quick size comparison video. Will work on beam shots when I get the EC2. Any requests with what I do have?

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 19, 2012)

How far away are the EC2 (18650) ?


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

Unfortunately no commitment to a solid date.

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 19, 2012)

lightjunction said:


> We received the EA1 EA2 EC1 this week. EC2 a bit delayed. Posted a very quick size comparison video. Will work on beam shots when I get the EC2. Any requests with what I do have?
> 
> Light Junction Jeff




Cough... torture test Cough... 


J/k of course.

How about a short review of your thoughts and impressions compared to other lights in the same price range?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 19, 2012)

OK thanks - a little sad as I've prepaid for one - oh well good things take time.
Thanks Jeff

Oh yeah that spare button thing - is it a sticker of sorts? and if so is it water proof enough (or at least under the sticker if removed or falls off?)


lightjunction said:


> Unfortunately no commitment to a solid date.
> 
> Light Junction Jeff


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

Glenn7 said:


> OK thanks - a little sad as I've prepaid for one - oh well good things take time.
> Thanks Jeff
> 
> Oh yeah that spare button thing - is it a sticker of sorts? and if so is it water proof enough (or at least under the sticker if removed or falls off?)




Yes, it's a sticker thing. I am uploading some close ups. Will include the accessories. 

PLEASE do not ask me how to attach the lanyard. We've been in contact with NiteCore. I can only imagine what is going to ensue when folks get their hands on the lights. If you ask me, the best I got is, 'it's a spare lanyard...for your another light' !! 

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

This last pic is the back of the replacement button. Simple adhesive application.

Hope you like these.

Light Junction jeff


----------



## DavidMB (Jun 19, 2012)

Would you say these lights are floody, throwy, or a good mix of both? Will the EA1 be able to use a 14500? Any other hands on impressions would be appreciated.


----------



## JudasD (Jun 19, 2012)

Is the EC1 direct drive with a 16340? Any idea on the lumen output at 4.2v?

JD


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 19, 2012)

How do we attach the lanyard - only joking!! Don't use lanyards anyway and the clip is a good one (BTW can the clip be removed?) 
Thanks for the pix can't wait to get it.


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

Waiting for it to get dark and going to go take my first ever attempt at outdoor beam shots. I will look into the battery questions...but may not get an answer to you right away. 

The clips have two large screws holding it in place...comes assembled. Not sure what they will look like removed. May try that here while I wait for darkness.


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

JudasD said:


> Is the EC1 direct drive with a 16340? Any idea on the lumen output at 4.2v?
> 
> JD




Here is a bit of info you may find useful. PLEASE NOTE This may not be the final version of the user guide. This is a copy we got a while back before the release. 

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

JetBeam BC10(top) Vs Nitecore EC1 Taken about 70 ft away from tree. Both on highest mode. Sorry about the blurriness...I didn't notice until I went to post. 

BC10




EC1 TURBO


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

I just posted the link to our FaceBook page of all of the shots. If you want to see them. facebook.com/lightjunction


Light Junction Jeff


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 19, 2012)

DavidMB said:


> Would you say these lights are floody, throwy, or a good mix of both? Will the EA1 be able to use a 14500? Any other hands on impressions would be appreciated.



I think they are throwy. I took them into the cemetery and could see well over 150 feet out. I thought that was good. My beam shots were about 75 ft or so. Yes it will be able to use 14500. You won't get accurate power indications with the red indicator though, it cannot detect the accurate voltage. Manual states increased brightness levels with rechargeables. 

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## DavidMB (Jun 19, 2012)

With the 14500 will the EA1 have output similar to the EC1?


----------



## dajabec (Jun 20, 2012)

Ordered a EC1 yesterday, I'm just too curious not to.... I prefer throw to flood anyways so the XPG is fine with me. I was going to buy a Eagletac D25A before deciding on this. The reason I picked the EC1 over the EA1 is twofold. One it has the same size head on both, and two the shortened body of the EC1 lets it deep pocket carry, not much of the tail will stick out like on the EA1. 

Is the sticker really the switch, or is it just a covering for the switch? Can I print off my own stickers and make custom buttons for my switch? lol


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 20, 2012)

dajabec said:


> Ordered a EC1 yesterday, I'm just too curious not to.... I prefer throw to flood anyways so the XPG is fine with me. I was going to buy a Eagletac D25A before deciding on this. The reason I picked the EC1 over the EA1 is twofold. One it has the same size head on both, and two the shortened body of the EC1 lets it deep pocket carry, not much of the tail will stick out like on the EA1.
> 
> Is the sticker really the switch, or is it just a covering for the switch? Can I print off my own stickers and make custom buttons for my switch? lol




I can't remove it, but pretty sure it's just the cover. 

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## JudasD (Jun 20, 2012)

I would really like to see this compared to the EagleTac D25C in XPG.

JD


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 21, 2012)

"Bunny finger photo bomb"... LOL! :laughing:

EC1 looks awesome! I love tiny powerful lights! Just waiting to get one...


----------



## af112566 (Jun 21, 2012)

got mine today[ec1],,its ok.the levels are too close together for my liking,but its pretty bright.the red led is nice in total darkness.seems a little light and cheap and the led is off center and it has some spots of dirt on it that show up in the hot spot when shining it on the wall.the switch works good and thats what i was curoius about. anyway,, id give this one a 5 or 6 out of 10 for now. that might change the more i use it..


----------



## JudasD (Jun 21, 2012)

af112566 said:


> got mine today[ec1],,its ok.the levels are too close together for my liking,but its pretty bright.the red led is nice in total darkness.seems a little light and cheap and the led is off center and it has some spots of dirt on it that show up in the hot spot when shining it on the wall.the switch works good and thats what i was curoius about. anyway,, id give this one a 5 or 6 out of 10 for now. that might change the more i use it..



This is very interesting to hear. Do you have any other small-sh lights to compare it to like a SC600 or a D25C clicky? Do you notice if you get more lumens when you go from a CR123 to a 16340?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## af112566 (Jun 21, 2012)

i have a bunch of smaller light to copmare to.this one reminds me most of a zebralight so ill compare with my sc80 and sc31.the zebras have much better lows and the ui and switch are better on the zebras.the nitecore is brighter and has better throw,but seems a little cheaper and the low seems way brighter than 4 lumens.like i said there is some junk on the led that should not be there and the led is way off center.but it doesnt seem to affect the beam much.but even with the negatives i still kinda like it.but time will tell...
ok,,i took this baby outside and it really throws!!i think this is exactly what nitecore says it is,,a outdoor/camping light.probably not the best nightstand/bathroom run light,but a good compact walk the dog/outdoors light.one other thing to note,the turbo is almost the same as the hi.and again i have the ec1 with a cr123 battery..
i used this one more last night and found a major issue,,,this thing gets hot!!and im just using standard 123's.even leaving just the red led on this thing heats up.and on hi watch out really hot.i have many small lights and none heat up like this.i think i have to return this one.love to hear from others about theirs...


----------



## af112566 (Jun 22, 2012)

anyone else have a heat issue with theirs??i cant believe the the 0.2 lumen red led heats up the whole light after only a few minutes,,not good.


----------



## lightjunction (Jun 22, 2012)

af112566 said:


> i have a bunch of smaller light to copmare to.this one reminds me most of a zebralight so ill compare with my sc80 and sc31.the zebras have much better lows and the ui and switch are better on the zebras.the nitecore is brighter and has better throw,but seems a little cheaper and the low seems way brighter than 4 lumens.like i said there is some junk on the led that should not be there and the led is way off center.but it doesnt seem to affect the beam much.but even with the negatives i still kinda like it.but time will tell...
> ok,,i took this baby outside and it really throws!!i think this is exactly what nitecore says it is,,a outdoor/camping light.probably not the best nightstand/bathroom run light,but a good compact walk the dog/outdoors light.one other thing to note,the turbo is almost the same as the hi.and again i have the ec1 with a cr123 battery..
> i used this one more last night and found a major issue,,,this thing gets hot!!and im just using standard 123's.even leaving just the red led on this thing heats up.and on hi watch out really hot.i have many small lights and none heat up like this.i think i have to return this one.love to hear from others about theirs...



Oh wow, that has me curious! I didn't notice heat issues with any of them. Currently on vacation, but something I want to look into when I get back in. Thanks for sharing.

Light Junction Jeff


----------



## Phil Ament (Jun 23, 2012)

Glenn7 said:


> How do we attach the lanyard - only joking!! Don't use lanyards anyway and the clip is a good one (BTW can the clip be removed?)
> Thanks for the pix can't wait to get it.



It does actually state in the EC1 User Manual that the two-way clip is detachable.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jun 23, 2012)

Glenn7 said:


> OK thanks - a little sad as I've prepaid for one - oh well good things take time.
> Thanks Jeff
> 
> Oh yeah that spare button thing - is it a sticker of sorts? and if so is it water proof enough (or at least under the sticker if removed or falls off?)




The User Manual also states that the EC1 is "Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (2 meters submersible)"


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 24, 2012)

af112566 said:


> anyone else have a heat issue with theirs??i cant believe the the 0.2 lumen red led heats up the whole light after only a few minutes,,not good.


That doesn't sound right. I didn't notice any heat when running on the red light mode on either my EC1 engineering sample or shipping version. Just have the EA1 with me here now, but after 5 mins continuous runtime on red the light is not warm at all.

FYI, my review of the Explorer series is now up. :wave:


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't have any overheating issues with my EC1. So far, it has been great!


----------



## af112566 (Jun 24, 2012)

i must have got a defective one....i sent it back. i may get another one later on.


----------



## think2x (Jun 24, 2012)

lightjunction said:


> We received the EA1 EA2 EC1 this week. EC2 a bit delayed. Posted a very quick size comparison video. Will work on beam shots when I get the EC2. Any requests with what I do have?
> 
> Light Junction Jeff



Jeff,
If you can confirm that the EC2 will work with flat top 18650's like the Redilast 2900ma (when you get them of course) you'll definitely be getting more of my money. 

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 24, 2012)

If you didn't see it yet, Selfbuilt's video review at 3:20 shows a raised area for flat top cells.


----------



## carl (Jun 24, 2012)

Just saw the Selfbuilt video - good job!


----------



## r-ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone know how is the ec2 vs the maelstrom g5 in throw??


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 25, 2012)

G5 outthrows EC2 by a huge margin. It's much bigger, with a few times larger reflector thus better throw.


----------



## think2x (Jun 25, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> If you didn't see it yet, Selfbuilt's video review at 3:20 shows a raised area for flat top cells.



Totally missed that, thanks!


----------



## r-ice (Jun 25, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> G5 outthrows EC2 by a huge margin. It's much bigger, with a few times larger reflector thus better throw.



Thanks


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 25, 2012)

r-ice said:


> Anyone know how is the ec2 vs the maelstrom g5 in throw??



They are not in the same class really.
The EC2 is an EDC pocket thrower, while the G5 is not.


4Sevens Maelstrom G5 XPGR5
156mm
39mm bezel width
146 grams
17000 lux

Nitecore EC2 XPGR5
99mm
25mm bezel width
59 grams
6500 lux


I would much rather have the EC2.
My 4Sevens Quark Turbo X "stubby" is 98mm and 10,000 lux.


----------



## r-ice (Jun 25, 2012)

Yah lol I was wondering if I should replace my g5 guess not but I may pick up one of the other ones.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 25, 2012)

r-ice said:


> Yah lol I was wondering if I should replace my g5 guess not but I may pick up one of the other ones.



The EC1 and EC2 have the same throw, lumens, and lux.
Except the EC1 is 65mm and the EC2 is 99mm.
But the EC2 with 18650 will crush the runtime of the EC1.


----------



## r-ice (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't say I'm a fan of 123 batteries so most likely it'll be the ea1 just the blinky light might not be good for best carry


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 26, 2012)

r-ice said:


> Can't say I'm a fan of 123 batteries so most likely it'll be the ea1 just the blinky light might not be good for best carry



Hold the OFF button for 2 seconds and blinking stops.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## moshow9 (Jun 27, 2012)

I ordered the EC1 on Sunday and it arrived today while I was at work. I swapped the RCR123 from my Novatac into the EC1. Initially, I thought the series looked very ugly but the looks of EC1/EC2 grew on me. I guess it's because the body isn't too long nor to skinny compared to the size of the head.

Output on the RCR123 is bright, and it throws very well for it's size due to it's deep reflector. Of course, this has already been said by others but it is true of mine as well . The red led acts nicely for a beacon and as a lower output, secondary led.

Unfortunately, I think mine has a problem. When I got home I put in a primary cell to check out the lower output. The lower output appears to be all I can access. Pressing the mode button to cycle through the outputs causes a brief and ever so slight jump in output before it drops back down. Even a press and hold of the mode button while the light is on to put it into turbo has no effect. Strobe and S.O.S. work but dimly. The red beacon and constant on work fine. The primary cell itself is at 3.04v, and when I lock the light out electronically the EC1 flashes 3 times to signify 3 volts.

Anyone else experience this? Looks like this one may have to go back.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## cynthiavivilee (Jun 28, 2012)

Where did you take the photos?
Wanna know more about TM15 and TM20.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 28, 2012)

dajabec said:


> Ordered an EC1 yesterday.
> Is the sticker really the switch, or is it just a covering for the switch?
> Can I print off my own stickers and make custom buttons for my switch?



It's not really a sticker.
It more like a thin piece of flexible plastic.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 28, 2012)

:devil:


----------



## importculture (Jun 28, 2012)

I received my AA and cr powered nitecores on Wednesday. Going gear is super awesome on their shipping I guess they're open on weekends. My lights were sent on a Sunday so I was very excited to hear that they'd arrive early. Thanks going gear! But on to my issue. I saw that it was mentioned that the explorer lights heat up and in fact both of mine also have this issue. Surprisingly in my situation it only seems to happen when the red light is left on. Saddened because the red light seems to be perfect in its output and would be awesome to use as a night light etc. haven't really tested the other output levels but from my current usage there seems no real issue with excessive heat from the other output modes. I would love more feedback on this possible issue. It kind of leaves me on the fence on whether to send them back or not. Thanks for any feedback or help


----------



## af112566 (Jun 28, 2012)

i think i was the first to mention the heat issue with the red led and the higher levels.i am still dissapointed,it think otherwise these would be real nice lights.but for a sub 1 lumen led to heat up a light that much,,well its unacceptable.hope they work the bugs out.


----------



## biglights (Jun 28, 2012)

importculture said:


> I received my AA and cr powered nitecores on Wednesday. Going gear is super awesome on their shipping I guess they're open on weekends. My lights were sent on a Sunday so I was very excited to hear that they'd arrive early. Thanks going gear! But on to my issue. I saw that it was mentioned that the explorer lights heat up and in fact both of mine also have this issue. Surprisingly in my situation it only seems to happen when the red light is left on. Saddened because the red light seems to be perfect in its output and would be awesome to use as a night light etc. haven't really tested the other output levels but from my current usage there seems no real issue with excessive heat from the other output modes. I would love more feedback on this possible issue. It kind of leaves me on the fence on whether to send them back or not. Thanks for any feedback or help



I have the EC1, just got it today. No problem with mine heating up. It gets a little warn on high and turbo, but not worse than my other powerful small lights. Pretty neat little guy. :twothumbs


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been playing with my EA1 now for a couple days and love it. I'm not experiencing any heat issues. The locater and battery indicator is fantastic. I also find the red LED is the perfect amount of light for a night light.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe some heat issues could be battery related.
If the battery is old, cheap, or been run down too much, or I don't know.
The battery itself may be heating up more than the light.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 28, 2012)

importculture said:


> I received my AA and CR powered Nitecores on Wednesday.
> In my situation it only seems to happen when the red light is left on.
> From my current usage there seems no real issue with excessive heat from the other output modes.



On the EA1, are you using a 1.5v alkaline, nihm, lithium, or a 4.2v Li-Ion 14500 ?


----------



## DavidMB (Jun 29, 2012)

Is the red light bright enough to navigate around a very dark house with night adjusted eyes?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 29, 2012)

DavidMB said:


> Is the red light bright enough to navigate around a very dark house with night adjusted eyes?



Yes, it does it for me easily.
But that's what it's for.


----------



## DavidMB (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there a way of stopping the red led from blinking other then unscrewing the tail cap?


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 29, 2012)

DavidMB said:


> Is there a way of stopping the red led from blinking other then unscrewing the tail cap?


You can also use the electronic lockout. While the light is on hold the power button in until the light flashes and turns off. Shortly after, the red led will flash giving the battery voltage and then the light will be locked out. While in electronic lockout the red led will not flash after giving the battery voltage. You have to press and hold the power button for a couple to a few seconds to bring it out of lockout, so you are protected against an accidental quick press.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 29, 2012)

DavidMB said:


> Is there a way of stopping the red led from blinking other then unscrewing the tail cap?



When the main emitter is on, hold down on the power button. It will go into standby until you hod the power button again.


----------



## alohasurftoad (Jun 30, 2012)

how accessible is the emitter to do a swap? does that silver trim ring unscrew to gain access to the emitter from the front or will the whole pill have to be removed from the back, if that is even possible?


----------



## importculture (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think it's a battery issue, at least I hope not. My cr explorer is using a new surefire cr123 but the AA light is using a new alkaline but I can test it using an eneloop and lithium energizer. Ha ha good excuse to use the light tonight. But I don't think it will make much of a difference since both lights heat up when using the red led. I'm more than willing to try whatever I can to remedy the problem instead of sending it back. Thanks for your input I appreciate it


----------



## tam17 (Jun 30, 2012)

importculture said:


> I don't think it's a battery issue, at least I hope not. My cr explorer is using a new surefire cr123 but the AA light is using a new alkaline but I can test it using an eneloop and lithium energizer. Ha ha good excuse to use the light tonight. But I don't think it will make much of a difference since both lights heat up when using the red led. I'm more than willing to try whatever I can to remedy the problem instead of sending it back. Thanks for your input I appreciate it



If you can test both lights across different battery chemistries/manufacturers/charge states and heating still persists, it's most likely the result of a freak driver issue. There's no way that a 3mm red LED draws a significant current (over, say, 20mA) and still stays lit up. Nothing you can do really, except to return the lights.


----------



## importculture (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions unfortunately aside from eneloops I only have and use primaries. I can definitely try various battery manufacturers although they're mostly limited to primaries and brands that I have on hand. The interesting part is the other output levels seem fine with high reaching tolerable heat levels. So I am leaning toward just keeping them and dealing with not being able to leave the red led on for a prolonged length of time. Thanks for all the input from everyone I really appreciate it


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I have only just received two new EC1's just over an hour ago now, and I must say that I am not very impressed at all. After unpacking them and initially thinking that they looked so much nicer in real life and that I can't wait to try them out, I am now bitterly disappointed as they are both faulty and now need to be sent back. This situation is made even worse by the fact that I live in Australia and because they are not yet available here at all I had to purchase them from an authorised Nitecore dealer in the USA, and because it is now already dark here by the time that my wife gets home from work and then takes our two dogs for their nightly walk, and so for this reason I had wanted to get her one ASAP for her immediate use, and so I paid an extra $50 to have them both shipped over here by using USPS Express International. I had decided to ship them this way so that not only would my wife have one to use a lot sooner for her safety, but also because of the fact that they would be protected against any loss or damage sustained whilst in transit by the included USPS Express insurance cover, however now we are left in the position where not only will we now have to be without the lights for an extended period of time, but also the fact that the $50 we have already just spent on the expedited shipping may have just as very well been thrown in the rubbish bin, and even worse we are also now going to have to pay for them to be shipped back again for a warranty claim. 

When I had first decided to purchase these, just as I usually always do I had specifically decided against either buying a cheap inferior quality item or buying something for a considerably lesser price from one of the various possibly unauthorised internet sellers (you most probably all know which place that I am referring to), and so not only did I decide to buy a supposed good quality and so called "respected" brand, but I also even went one step further than this by only purchasing them from an authorised dealer, not that all of this has seemed to have done me any good. What I would now really like to know is what's up with Nitecore and the fact that it appears as though there is either very little or no quality control whatsoever, nor does there appear to be any period of reliability testing carried out on any of their new products prior to them actually releasing them for sale to the unsuspecting public.

One of these lights only very partially works and the other one does not work at all, well just to be 100% accurate the red LED light is still able to be lit up on the otherwise totally non-functional light but that is the only thing that will work on it. The screws for the clip are also very loose and with no real way to effectively tighten them due to the fact that the clip totally covers the heads of the screws, and because of the extremely narrow size of the slots in it the only type of screwdriver that would fit in through them would only be a minuscule sized jewellers one which would then not be able to grip the philips screw heads properly due to the fact that it is about ten sizes too small for the intended job. It would then end up turning inside the slots and it would therefore most probably ruin the heads of the screws therefore making it impossible to either tighten or remove them at any future time.

Also when I compare the two reflectors of each light to each other there is a rather large difference in between the quality of them, as one is both very nicely formed and virtually as shiny as a mirror and the other one is not. Both of the LED's are far from being centred however the one in the "ATNFL" (Almost Totally Non-Functional Light) is so extremely bad that if it was centred any worse the LED would be actually touching the reflector on one side. As to the exact problem that causes them to actually not function correctly, it appears that in the "PFL" (Partially Functional Light) that if it is fitted with any primary CR123 that measures 3 volts or under it will not work at all, and I have quadruple checked this by not only using several different brands of battery (Surefire, Energizer Lithium, Tenergy, Titanium Innovations and Eagle Tac) but I have also tested them first by using four different DMM's, yet all with the same end result of the "PFL" not functioning at all. It does appear to function whenever I either use a primary CR123 that has a reading of at least 3.2 volts or if I was to use a fully recharged RCR123 with a reading of 4.18 volts.


I have also tried exactly the same thing with the "ATNFL" but it will not even work at all (except for the red LED that is) with any of the many different primary CR123's or rechargeable RCR123's that I have tried in it no matter how high their voltage was. I will also add that I have not even tried to contact the US dealer that I purchased them from yet because even though it is not their fault at all and I do not blame them for it in any way, I do know that even if I was to contact them that the chances are that I would most probably still have to pay for the rather high international shipping costs of returning both the lights, and just to leave an even far worse taste in my mouth we would also end up being without them for a very minimum of one month and much more likely even several months. I have since decided to contact the local distributor about it and he appears to be going above and beyond the call of duty and he has also been most helpful as due to the circumstances he has very kindly offered to contact the manufacturer on my behalf about all of the problems, and he has kindly offered that I may be able to quite possibly ship the lights to him directly thus saving me some further unnecessary costs, which is something that I truly do appreciate if in fact the situation does eventuate. Unfortunately for me and my wife this will still mean that we will be without them for a very extended amount of time!

Overall this has not been a very uplifting experience to say the very least, as I had originally been quite excited and enthusiastic earlier this morning when I first knew that they were going to arrive, however any positive feelings that I had were VERY short lived and the whole thing has really sort of ruined my day to a certain degree. The worst part about all of this is that it could have all been so easily averted if the manufacturer in question had bothered to make certain that they were supplying the general public with a product that was fit to be used for it's intended purpose before it even left their doors however this appears not to have been done in any way shape or form, and actually getting a well made and fully functional light is much more akin to a "lucky dip", and because of this I will be extremely hesitant to ever purchase a Nitecore product (or their sister brands) ever again. I possess many many lights of different brands and different types and thankfully this sort of scenario doesn't seem to happen very often, touch wood. I also happen to own several very nice JETBeam's and as a matter of fact I even own a Nitecore TM11 however I am quite sure that I don't have to tell anyone about all the various problems that many people have had with this particular light as well.


Also I would really like to apologise for my post being so long but I wanted to try and make absolutely certain that I had included all of the relevant details and that I was also being 100% factual whilst doing so, and I have mainly gone to all this trouble just to let people know what has happened so that hopefully others will be able to avoid being unnecessarily placed in to a similar most unfortunate situation. Lastly and most importantly I will just say that somebody definitely needs to get their act together!


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament (DNO, SHPAB) :wave:

Disgruntled Nitecore Owner
Should Have Purchased Another Brand


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 2, 2012)

Sad to hear that Phil, I hope this was an faulty early production batch and they'll be able to ship you a pair of perfect ones soon. 
I live in the Netherlands and getting certain lights is always an issue simply because there aren't authorized dealers for all manufacturers. There's a few stores around that do carry some of the major brands and they allow sending it back (for free even), so I tend to stick to those, especially with the more expensive lights.
I posted my doubt about nitecore's new models in another thread since they also seem to have had major problems with the D11.2 and the EX11.2 (the latter to a lesser extent). 

Ironically one of my stores is a Nitecore dealer but only carries a few select models.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 2, 2012)

TweakMDS said:


> Sad to hear that Phil, I hope this was an faulty early production batch and they'll be able to ship you a pair of perfect ones soon.
> I live in the Netherlands and getting certain lights is always an issue simply because there aren't authorized dealers for all manufacturers. There's a few stores around that do carry some of the major brands and they allow sending it back (for free even), so I tend to stick to those, especially with the more expensive lights.
> I posted my doubt about nitecore's new models in another thread since they also seem to have had major problems with the D11.2 and the EX11.2 (the latter to a lesser extent).
> 
> Ironically one of my stores is a Nitecore dealer but only carries a few select models.




Thank you TweakMDS for your reply and I think that you have hit the nail right on the head. I had originally planned to only purchase one of these for my wife to mainly use for additional safety and protection whilst on her nightly dog walks now that it is dark here so early, but after having a couple of much closer looks at them (online only) and especially at the smooth and rather deep reflector that it had for it's relatively small size, and I had then decided that they would most probably make a very good little single CR123 sized pocket thrower, and that if I had only ended up getting one of them that when I received it, that it just may be so nice that my wife would still end up being without a light, if you know what I mean, and so I decided to buy two of them just so that we would have one each. Well initially it was a stroke of pure genius and also a very well thought out plan, however due to the fact that a particular company seems to have a very bad habit of releasing brand new models before they are actually truly fit for public sale and consumption, my great idea has now just become more of a "twice the headache" sort of a thing.

I also have only very recently been warned by several others (who wish to remain totally anonymous) to never ever buy a new Nitecore model till there have at least been a couple of "revision" versions as they seem to like to call them, and now I appear to have the irrefutable proof of why this Nitecore new model avoidance purchasing method should be strictly adhered to. I also very strongly believe that it is truly Nitecore's prerogative if they wish to release any new products before they are actually really ready for the market, however I just as strongly believe that if they do choose to do this then they should also fully suffer the consequences of their actions as well!


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 2, 2012)

It's always a balancing act between getting the latest and the greatest vs getting "proven technology".

The Explorers have a lot going for them: decent runtimes, top of it's class throw, good form factor and build (looks like it anyway) nice new UI (although that's my least favorite feature of it). I've been looking at the EA2 because I'm looking at a 2xAA thrower, but based on your experiences I'm hesitating to either wait a while or simply get another light that's been around and is sold locally (Sunwayman m20A).

What troubles me is that Nitecore was apparently unable to bring out a stable product with the D11.2, and rather than do a recall and fix this very interesting light, their solution was to discontinue it. 
It's predecessors also had issues. However; if they wanted to put all their eggs in the Explorer basket, it's likely that they'll fix those right up and push those together with the TM11 as their "flagship" lights. I have theories, but it's all speculation of course.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear your story, Phil Ament.

That's one of the reasons why I never buy flashlights online, but wait until (if ever) the item becomes available locally. By doing things that way I'm certainly not one of the lucky dozen of flashaholics to be first to own a shiny new piece of technology, but I can surely play safe and test the flashlight before I buy it, thus sparing myself from the hassle of warranty claim and subsequent return.

Regarding the TWO faulty lights being shipped to the same customer, in one of my previous posts I've wished that NC introduced tighter factory quality control standards for the E series, but this obviously didn't happen - at least not for the time being...:sigh:

Cheers


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a crude video of my issues. Primary battery @ 3.01v, RCR @ 4.17/4.18v. With a primary battery the light will briefly function normally. The primary battery allows the modes to be cycled 2 times before it no longer advances. Strobe and S.O.S. are dimmer than what I would expect them to be. RCR runs fine. This one is on it's way back for an exchange. Hope the replacement is without bugs, it really is a nice light.


----------



## biglights (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine works awesome!! Sucks that you guys are having problems.:sick2:


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 2, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Sorry to hear your story, Phil Ament.
> 
> That's one of the reasons why I never buy flashlights online, but wait until (if ever) the item becomes available locally. By doing things that way I'm certainly not one of the lucky dozen of flashaholics to be first to own a shiny new piece of technology, but I can surely play safe and test the flashlight before I buy it, thus sparing myself from the hassle of warranty claim and subsequent return.
> 
> ...



Thanks to both TweakMDS and tam17 for your valuable input.

tam17, whilst I generally fully agree with the points that you raised and though they may sound fine in theory, it can also be quite a different story once you try to put them in to practise. The reasons that I say this is because in a perfect world I too would much prefer to be able to purchase these or any other items from a local dealer, however it can quite often be a very long time before our much smaller country actually ends up having these items available for us to purchase locally, and some times we will even find that they never are. There are also several other influencing factors such as our dollar's exchange rate which in the last several years has wildly fluctuated from being worth between as little as US$0.60 right up to being valued at US$1.10 and right as I speak it is currently sitting at just over US$1.02. What this then means is that in what could be as little as a few months (or even weeks) time I could find that the price of the very same item could have more than effectively doubled, and thus making the purchase of a flashlight like the EC1 not at all financially viable regardless of whether it is either purchased locally or not! 

Another one of the reasons is most probably best explained if I was to give you an example. Just the other day I had been considering purchasing a new soldering station and I had been specifically looking for a very well known and long respected brand and I had narrowed it down to one particular model. When I first tried to search for the item just to see who had one in stock, all of the results that originally came up pointed me towards overseas sellers and they were mainly US based ones, and it also showed that the model in question was usually sold for around the $150 mark. I then proceeded to attempt to do what I always usually do and that was to try and find the same item from a local authorised dealer, yet to my shock and horror when I did eventually find it available at several different local resellers the prices varied anywhere from between the very lowest of $499 right up to a rather incredible $999 and all for exactly the same item. Now whilst I generally do not mind having to pay a certain premium for the luxury of being able to purchase items locally, there also comes a point in time when to do so would seem to be just too ridiculous for words. Now if we were to switch places for a moment and we were also to pretend that the above mentioned item was a flashlight instead, would you be prepared to pay between $499 and $999 just so that you could buy it in the USA or would you consider ordering online if it was currently available from an Australian authorised reseller for the normal price of only $150, so now you tell me.

My last point is that I don't really put all of my trust in to the fact that if I was to go out to a store for the sake of trying a particular light out in person, that if I was to order one that I would end up receiving one that was completely identical in every way. What I really mean to say is that if I had specifically looked at how well centred the light in the stores LED was and I had found that it was perfectly centralised that does not necessarily meant that the one that I would end up receiving would be exactly the same. As a matter of fact just before I had decided to purchase these lights several days ago I had read through Selfbuilt's review of them here at CPF and it all seemed to bode very well. The thing is that much later on and only after I had just realised that my two new lights were going to need to be returned, I went back to the very same review and I decided to have another read of it and it was during this time that I happened to notice that if had the following words included at the bottom of the review:




> Explorer Series EC1, EC2, EA1, EA2 supplied by NiteCore for review.




Now when I say this I am in no way whatsoever casting any aspersions towards Selfbuilt or any of his reviews in any way shape or form as this is not at all what is intended, and I truly enjoy reading through his many different reviews and I often find them invaluable. My problem is that once I started to really think about the above statement I immediately began to wonder just how truly representative a particular product would be if it was not only being supplied by the manufacturer, but also being done so with them being fully aware of the fact that they were to be used for testing purposes for a review on an extremely popular forum, or anywhere else for that matter. In my eyes I would feel much better about it if the item/s in question were randomly plucked off some shelf somewhere, as I would be much more inclined to believe that it was a true representation of what you or I would experience if we were to venture out in to this big wide world and purchase one as a member of the public. Anyway I really hope that you can see my points of view!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 2, 2012)

biglights said:


> Mine works awesome!! Sucks that you guys are having problems.:sick2:



biglights

If mine were to work too I would have most probably considered them to be quite awesome as well!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice job there moshow9, very well done. I am sorry to hear that you too have problems and it also looks as though a few of them appear to be very similar indeed. Can I also ask you just how shiny your reflector is and how well the LED is centred in your light. The one thing that I consider myself quite lucky to have had is to be able to have the two of them side by side to compare to each other, and which has also really shown me just how very different the quality and construction can be between these two supposedly identical lights! Built in different factories maybe (or on different days of the week!), or parts have been made by different suppliers or possibly even all of these scenarios!

Also as a matter of interest could you please tell me just at least part of your light's serial number so that we may be able to try and establish some type of pattern here, although as I said you don't really have to provide all (or any) of it if you prefer not too!


----------



## biglights (Jul 2, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> biglights
> 
> If mine were to work too I would have most probably considered them to be quite awesome as well!



Hopefully they take care of you and make this right!!! That is a real downer, hope all works out for you!!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 2, 2012)

moshow9 said:


> Here is a crude video of my issues. Primary battery @ 3.01v, RCR @ 3.17/3.18v. With a primary battery the light will briefly function normally. The primary battery allows the modes to be cycled 2 times before it no longer advances. Strobe and S.O.S. are dimmer than what I would expect them to be. RCR runs fine. This one is on it's way back for an exchange. Hope the replacement is without bugs, it really is a nice light.



By the way moshow9. I have only just realised that there is a typo in your post and so just to avoid any possible confusion I thought that I should point it out to you. When you are mentioning the battery voltages you state the following:




> Primary battery @ 3.01v, RCR @ 3.17/3.18v




When I had only just reread it I had presumed that you must have meant to say that the RCR was really 4.17/4.18v and not the 3.17/3.18v that you have actually written. I have also just watched your video again and after seeing the volt meter readings after you have attached it to the RCR it has just reconfirmed to me what I had suspected the case to be. I hope that this helps to avoid any possible confusion about the problems with your light and your battery's true voltage levels.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> My problem is that once I started to really think about the above statement I immediately began to wonder just how truly representative a particular product would be if it was not only being supplied by the manufacturer, but also being done so with them being fully aware of the fact that they were to be used for testing purposes for a review on an extremely popular forum, or anywhere else for that matter. In my eyes I would feel much better about it if the item/s in question were randomly plucked off some shelf somewhere, as I would be much more inclined to believe that it was a true representation of what you or I would experience if we were to venture out in to this big wide world and purchase one as a member of the public.



That's why the FTC requires that a reviewer disclose that information when a product is sent to them for review, so that when you see the review you can take that into account


----------



## nightshade (Jul 2, 2012)

Some bright minds developed the driver and UI for my EC1. Yet, Nitecore needs to learn from the idiom "the devil is in the detail". Voided my warranty and centered the emitter, cleaned up a filthy trace and was rewarded a very nice product. I almost expected these troubles in 2003, I have had bad lights from SF, Arc, McGizzie, Fenix, LongBow, HDS, etc. Today I believe profit margins are destroying the QC and end product from NiteCore. Just my 2 cents. Shame, whatever the reasons are. Takes even more gloss off of this industry and hobby for me. 

Off my soapbox, and headed out to fly fish.


----------



## Sysmax Ind. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Phil Ament,

I am sorry to hear your story. Would you please provide us your 2 pcs EC1's series number on the flashlight bezel, also can you provide me the purchasing receipt from the US dealer? We wonder from which dealer did you buy the lights.

On receiving your information, we will take immediate action to shoot it out. We stand for our responsibility, if it proves to be a manufacturer's fault.

And we welcome you to contact us or the dealers at the first second if you have any questions. Our email is: [email protected] OR [email protected] . Thank you.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Sysmax, welcome to CPF :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus001 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your problems Phil Ament. I love my two Nitecore products (TM11, EC1) and it would be sad if they irreparably damaged their reputation by releasing new products prematurely. Hopefully they can get the balance between trying to be first and reliability right in the future.


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Nice job there moshow9, very well done. I am sorry to hear that you too have problems and it also looks as though a few of them appear to be very similar indeed. Can I also ask you just how shiny your reflector is and how well the LED is centred in your light. The one thing that I consider myself quite lucky to have had is to be able to have the two of them side by side to compare to each other, and which has also really shown me just how very different the quality and construction can be between these two supposedly identical lights! Built in different factories maybe (or on different days of the week!), or parts have been made by different suppliers or possibly even all of these scenarios!
> 
> Also as a matter of interest could you please tell me just at least part of your light's serial number so that we may be able to try and establish some type of pattern here, although as I said you don't really have to provide all (or any) of it if you prefer not too!


Unfortunately, the light was mailed out on Friday. As such, I do not have the serial number. I do remember the emitter being well centered on mine and the reflector was very shiny.


Phil Ament said:


> By the way moshow9. I have only just realised that there is a typo in your post and so just to avoid any possible confusion I thought that I should point it out to you. When you are mentioning the battery voltages you state the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the catch! I was typing it up as I was on my way out to work this morning so was a bit of a hurry.  Post has been corrected.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 3, 2012)

moshow9 said:


> Unfortunately, the light was mailed out on Friday. As such, I do not have the serial number. I do remember the emitter being well centered on mine and the reflector was very shiny.




OK that's cool, I had just thought that I would ask you anyway. I would also like to point out that after I had just removed my first EC1 from the packet I too had originally thought that the reflector seemed to be quite shiny, however a little later when I had compared it side by side to my second one after I had unpacked it, I had then realised just how much more reflective and better finished the second one actually was, and the difference was quite substantial. Unfortunately it was also the second one that would not work at all so I was not able to actually compare the two beams in any way! 





moshow9 said:


> Thank you for the catch! I was typing it up as I was on my way out to work this morning so was a bit of a hurry.  Post has been corrected.  :thumbsup:




No problems whatsoever, any time!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 3, 2012)

Sysmax Ind. said:


> Hello Phil Ament,
> 
> I am sorry to hear your story. Would you please provide us your 2 pcs EC1's series number on the flashlight bezel, also can you provide me the purchasing receipt from the US dealer? We wonder from which dealer did you buy the lights.
> 
> ...




Hi there Sysmax,

I too was going to say welcome to CPF however I noticed that you have actually been a member for nearly 2 years now so I wasn't really sure if it would apply. I also only just noticed that it appears to be your very first post and so I will say it anyway!


Welcome to CPF :welcome: 


I would also just like to take this opportunity to thank you very much for responding to my post in relation to the problems that I have had with the two new Nitecore EC1's that I have only just recently received. I have also sent you a PM which contains all of the details that you have requested and I look forward to your reply, either here or by PM, whichever method that you prefer. Once again I thank you for your time and your apparent concern!



Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## biglights (Jul 3, 2012)

Sysmax Ind. said:


> Hello Phil Ament,
> 
> I am sorry to hear your story. Would you please provide us your 2 pcs EC1's series number on the flashlight bezel, also can you provide me the purchasing receipt from the US dealer? We wonder from which dealer did you buy the lights.
> 
> ...




Very nice, hope all is taking care of for you Phil!!!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 3, 2012)

biglights said:


> Very nice, hope all is taking care of for you Phil!!!



Thanks for that biglights and I really hope so too! I must say though that it is pretty nice to see a manufacturer jump in like that, however at this particular point in time I will still just have to reserve my judgement. I have now passed on all of the information that they had requested from me and so I will just have to wait and see what transpires. Thanks again for your concern though!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 3, 2012)

Luckily I have discovered one good point about having just received two faulty lights, and that is the fact that due to this thread I am now going full steam ahead towards finally becoming a flashaholic!!! :twothumbs


----------



## jeremyuy (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been following this thread and have noticed some issues with the Red LED mode on my EA1 as well.
I did a quick test and found that the Red mode doesn't last through the night. I tested using a multimeter and the power draw is over 200ma in this mode.
This might be causing the *almost* imperceptible heating of the light when in this mode. I wonder why they didn't publish battery life for this mode...

Can't seem to get 80 hours from the low-low mode as well -- runs out in less than a day. But the higher output modes are fine. 

Anybody else encountering these issues?


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 5, 2012)

jeremyuy said:


> I've been following this thread and have noticed some issues with the Red LED mode on my EA1 as well.
> I did a quick test and found that the Red mode doesn't last through the night. I tested using a multimeter and the power draw is over 200ma in this mode.
> This might be causing the *almost* imperceptible heating of the light when in this mode. I wonder why they didn't publish battery life for this mode...
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that's a little bit weird. Now whilst I don't claim to know a real lot about complex electronics, however logic seems to tell me that something just doesn't make a whole lot of sense here. If you were to look at the specs of your EA1 it mentions that it has a runtime of 80 hours on the Micro setting with an output of 2 lumens. It also states that the Secondary red LED has an output of only 0.2 lumens yet it does not quote any run times for it. I would have thought that all of the differences between runtimes and output levels would have been pretty relative to each other, and so seeing as though the secondary red LED's output of 0.2 lumens is only one tenth of the Micro mode's output of 2 lumens I would have only very logically expected that it should have around ten times the runtime. This would have then meant that the Secondary red LED should run for approximately 800 hours which is around 33 days, yet it now appears as though it won't even last through just one night, so what gives! Have I either made a mistake in some of my calculations or an incorrect assumption because there really seems to be an enormous discrepancy here somewhere!


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 5, 2012)

The standard red leds are probably a lot less efficient than the leds we are used to. If they only blink every once in a while it's ok, but the whole design of this light's UI seems counterproductive to me for a small light. 
Still, the build, body shape, led and reflector are very appealing. There's simply not many alternatives (if any) in this size/battery config that throw as well.

Nitecore seems to have wanted to make a special light here where they differentiate themselves from the competition. I just wish they made a standard side clicky of this. With all these lights coming out, there's surprisingly little "flawless" 1 or 2 AA lights with a bit of throw around. They either lack modes like moonlight, are too bulky, are very inefficient, or suffer from PWM / flickering or accidental activation.

I think if I had this light, I'd either have to fiddle with locking it out all the time, or find myself having to charge / replace batteries every time I forget.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 5, 2012)

TweakMDS said:


> The standard red leds are probably a lot less efficient than the leds we are used to. If they only blink every once in a while it's ok, but the whole design of this light's UI seems counterproductive to me for a small light.
> Still, the build, body shape, led and reflector are very appealing. There's simply not many alternatives (if any) in this size/battery config that throw as well.
> 
> Nitecore seems to have wanted to make a special light here where they differentiate themselves from the competition. I just wish they made a standard side clicky of this. With all these lights coming out, there's surprisingly little "flawless" 1 or 2 AA lights with a bit of throw around. They either lack modes like moonlight, are too bulky, are very inefficient, or suffer from PWM / flickering or accidental activation.
> ...




Actually, from first hand experience there isn't really too much "fiddling" involved with locking them out as it only requires you to hold down the power button for about an extra half second longer whenever powering down the light!


----------



## JudasD (Jul 5, 2012)

jeremyuy said:


> I've been following this thread and have noticed some issues with the Red LED mode on my EA1 as well.
> I did a quick test and found that the Red mode doesn't last through the night. I tested using a multimeter and the power draw is over 200ma in this mode.
> This might be causing the *almost* imperceptible heating of the light when in this mode. I wonder why they didn't publish battery life for this mode...
> 
> ...



The Red LED draw on my EC1 is 60ma. This is on a RCR123 battery. I am going to do a led test tonight and see how long it lasts. I am not sure how the AA and CR123 versions relate as far as regulation of the red led, but this thread could get very interesting.
I have only used my red led for about 20 minutes straight and i have had no heat issues. 

JD


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 5, 2012)

JudasD said:


> The Red LED draw on my EC1 is 60ma. This is on a RCR123 battery. I am going to do a led test tonight and see how long it lasts. I am not sure how the AA and CR123 versions relate as far as regulation of the red led, but this thread could get very interesting.
> I have only used my red led for about 20 minutes straight and i have had no heat issues.
> 
> JD



Hi there JudasD

I would really love to hear the results after you have carried out your LED test tonight. Roughly what part of the world are you in just so that I will know how far away your "night" is. Also what particular battery will you be using and I am presuming that just prior to undertaking your test that you will be checking it's voltage by using a DMM. Could you please do me one extra thing just prior to you doing your test, and that is just after you have taken a DMM voltage reading of the battery, immediately after then inserting it in to your EC1 would you please turn it on and then immediately turn it back off by locking it out and then making a note of what the flashing of the battery level indicator calculates the battery voltage to be.


----------



## JudasD (Jul 5, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Hi there JudasD
> 
> I would really love to hear the results after you have carried out your LED test tonight. Roughly what part of the world are you in just so that I will know how far away your "night" is. Also what particular battery will you be using and I am presuming that just prior to undertaking your test that you will be checking it's voltage by using a DMM. Could you please do me one extra thing just prior to you doing your test, and that is just after you have taken a DMM voltage reading of the battery, immediately after then inserting it in to your EC1 would you please turn it on and then immediately turn it back off by locking it out and then making a note of what the flashing of the battery level indicator calculates the battery voltage to be.



I am in West Coast USA. I have already done the latter part of your request many times. I am using a AW RCR123. It reads 4.18 volts 1 hour after it is taken off of the charger. It will either flash 4 volts or 3.10 volts in the EC1. I have two different cells that do this exact same thing. So far this is the only flaw that i have found with the light.

JD


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 5, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I am in West Coast USA. I have already done the latter part of your request many times. I am using a AW RCR123. It reads 4.18 volts 1 hour after it is taken off of the charger. It will either flash 4 volts or 3.10 volts in the EC1. I have two different cells that do this exact same thing. So far this is the only flaw that i have found with the light.
> 
> JD



Thanks for the prompt reply JD. I have one really good idea and that is that seeing as though that you are on the West Coast of the USA and so your night time must be somewhere around 12 hours away, you could send your light here to me in Australia as it is already night time here and so we could begin the test immediately!


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 5, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I am in West Coast USA. I have already done the latter part of your request many times. I am using a AW RCR123. It reads 4.18 volts 1 hour after it is taken off of the charger. It will either flash 4 volts or 3.10 volts in the EC1. I have two different cells that do this exact same thing. So far this is the only flaw that i have found with the light.
> 
> JD



Hey JD

As can be seen above when you stated the following:


> I am using a AW RCR123. It reads 4.18 volts 1 hour after it is taken off of the charger. It will either flash 4 volts or 3.10 volts in the EC1. I have two different cells that do this exact same thing.




Now keeping your above comments in mind, I have a slight suspicion about something yet I don't even know if it is really even possible or not, but here it is anyway.

It states in my EC1 manual that "When installing battery, EC1's built-in MCU will automatically detect the installed battery type, and then automatically select the best suited driving data and battery capacity detecting data".

Now my EC1's have also given me various different quite erroneous voltage readouts and I am starting to think that it (and some other issues) just may be caused by the fact that the MCU sometimes may not be really detecting the correct battery type or alternatively the correct driver settings. Has anyone got any opinions about this!



P.S. Only 4 more posts till I achieve flashaholicalismness!

P.P.S. I know that it doesn't appear to display my post count anyway. I just knew that I shouldn't have paid for a subscription!

P.P.P.S. For some strange reason my post count has decided to reappear since the time that I first posted. Hey that's really weird. Maybe I've just been watching too much X Files.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey there JD

Look I am not really sure if you will even get to read this particular post before you were to commence testing tonight, but I had been thinking that wouldn't it be far better to test it during the day when you would still be awake to see it finally give up the ghost, as opposed to possibly waking up in the morning and finding out that it is already off and then wondering when the hell did that happen. I am not certain if you had actually planned on staying up all night to monitor it or not, but it was just a thought that I had anyway and you are more than welcome to totally disregard it if it sounds really stupid for any particular reason that I hadn't really thought of!




P.S. Only 3 more posts till I achieve flashaholicalismness!

P.P.S. I know that it doesn't appear to display my post count anyway. I just knew that I shouldn't have paid for a subscription!


----------



## jeremyuy (Jul 5, 2012)

JudasD said:


> The Red LED draw on my EC1 is 60ma. This is on a RCR123 battery. I am going to do a led test tonight and see how long it lasts. I am not sure how the AA and CR123 versions relate as far as regulation of the red led, but this thread could get very interesting.
> I have only used my red led for about 20 minutes straight and i have had no heat issues.
> 
> JD



Would love to see your results. At 60ma, I believe you will run out of juice in twelve hours or so at that rate. This would be similar to my experience with the AA EA1. 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 5, 2012)

This has got me curious. I'm trying to find my measurements for the solid red LED mode on the ECA2. I remember the blinking and off modes were just a few micro amps.


----------



## JudasD (Jul 6, 2012)

I tried a red led runtime test last night on an EC1 with a AW RCR123 battery. My current draw was measured at 60ma. The led stayed lit for 6 hours and then it shut off. My light was room temperature after this 6 hours. I removed the battery and it measured 3.45v. At this voltage i was still able to use the light. I'm not quite sure why things had shutoff. Tonight i will try it again. This time when it shuts off, i will turn the red led back on again and continue my timer. 

JD


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 9, 2012)

I received my replacement EC1 today. The issues that were present on the faulty light are not present on the new one.


----------



## Jaiofspam (Jul 9, 2012)

just got an ec1 in today... haha this thing is tiny! not sure if i should invest in the ec2 as i already have a zebralight s60w (just seems redundant). havnt experienced any bugs yet. will update after a few days of use


----------



## marinesoup (Jul 9, 2012)

Now if there was only an even "good" 16340" to use in
it. Tried xtar and fandyfire and cr123
Ordered Trustfire flame and Solarforce.
Hard to even try to compare runtimes of 18650 and 16340 comparatively.

I love the ec1 torch though 

P.S. Someone plz. develop a half decent 16340 with good run times


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 9, 2012)

AW makes the best 16340 batteries.


----------



## biglights (Jul 9, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> AW makes the best 16340 batteries.



Thats what I have been using in mine.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope someone can eventually confirm whether the bezel ring is removable without damaging the light. Hopefully it's not press-fit.


----------



## bobjane (Jul 10, 2012)

There's a post somewhere where the owner has disassembled his explorer. There weren't any details on whether it came apart at the bezel or battery end though.


----------



## noctralucent (Jul 10, 2012)

My thoughts on the new Nitecore Explorer lights. I bought the EA1 and EA2 and have been using them everyday for more than a week. There are many Great things to point out and very few complants. First the positive perfact fit and finish, nice threads, high vis o ring, nice tint and i am very picky, beam battern is very smooth i wuld have prefered a op reflector however the spill is bright and the throw is excellent for a pocket light. Ths UI is super fun I have alwas prefered side switch lights and this does it right instant turbo from any level and the constant on red led is useful. Very near a hall of fame light for me. Negitives the buttons with gloves could take some getting used to and the clip is a total disaster
could it hook on to your pocket? yes but with no retention the metal it is made from is so soft its twangy and reminds me of a mouth harp. It is made so bad I can slip multiple sheets of printer paper in the slot you would put the fabric of your pocket and the paper could slide freely through without touching either side of the clip so no clip retention at all. The clip seems like i could break it by bending with just tip of the finger pressure. So I thought I would try to remove it on the EA2 the phillips head screws are very accessable the problem is that they would not budge and even after buying a new set of presission screw drivers they both striped . no reply from Nitecore yet. However because of the nice tine and fun UI I still seem to love the light . I just want a real clip and a OP reflector .
Just my 2 Cents


----------



## marinesoup (Jul 10, 2012)

noctralucent said:


> My thoughts on the new Nitecore Explorer lights. I bought the EA1 and EA2 and have been using them everyday for more than a week. There are many Great things to point out and very few complants. First the positive perfact fit and finish, nice threads, high vis o ring, nice tint and i am very picky, beam battern is very smooth i wuld have prefered a op reflector however the spill is bright and the throw is excellent for a pocket light. Ths UI is super fun I have alwas prefered side switch lights and this does it right instant turbo from any level and the constant on red led is useful. Very near a hall of fame light for me. Negitives the buttons with gloves could take some getting used to and the clip is a total disaster
> could it hook on to your pocket? yes but with no retention the metal it is made from is so soft its twangy and reminds me of a mouth harp. It is made so bad I can slip multiple sheets of printer paper in the slot you would put the fabric of your pocket and the paper could slide freely through without touching either side of the clip so no clip retention at all. The clip seems like i could break it by bending with just tip of the finger pressure. So I thought I would try to remove it on the EA2 the phillips head screws are very accessable the problem is that they would not budge and even after buying a new set of presission screw drivers they both striped . no reply from Nitecore yet. However because of the nice tine and fun UI I still seem to love the light . I just want a real clip and a OP reflector .
> Just my 2 Cents



I agree with most but the threads.
It felt like I had lubed the threads and then dropped it in the sand. 
That's rough!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the EA2 yesterday from LightJunction and I'm pleased with it, to be honest the first time I held it I thought it felt kind of cheap but that is mostly due to it's small diameter and length, it had some to do with the type of knurling used which is not aggressive to say the least and a little slick but that's ok because the way my hand wraps around the light and clip I don't really need much knurling.

I don't normally comment on the reflector but this one is nice, very clean and shiny. I tested the red light for an hour and the light was still cool to the touch so I don't have a heat issue with this sample.

I asked LightJunction if they could check that the emitter was well centered before sending it out and Jeff took care of that for me so no issues their either. I like everything about it so far and if you think the EA2 might be something your after then go for it.

I do wish it had shortcuts to Hi and low instead of strobe and SOS, it could have been hold the On button for more then 1 second for low and hold the mode button for more than 1 second for high. Oh well it's nice to have something that's not a twist to turbo or loose for general, I tend to like that old school UI with a reverse clicky but it's always more of the same and nice to have something different.


----------



## bobjane (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like we lost a few replies.

Using an AW RCR123 in my EC1, the current draw in standby (red blinky) mode fluctuates between 0.2 to 4 milliamps.
I started with the RCR123 charged to 4.18V and left it in standby mode for 24 hours, after this the battery measured at 4.15V.

Only real complaint I have about this light is that the threads are terrible. There are jagged edges and patches of anodizing chipped off on both the body and tailcap. The jagged parts will likely eventually wear through the anodizing until lock out is eventually compromised


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 12, 2012)

bobjane said:


> There's a post somewhere where the owner has disassembled his explorer. There weren't any details on whether it came apart at the bezel or battery end though.


Link? Username? Something specific I can search for?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 12, 2012)

bobjane said:


> Looks like we lost a few replies.
> 
> Using an AW RCR123 in my EC1, the current draw in standby (red blinky) mode fluctuates between 0.2 to 4 milliamps.
> I started with the RCR123 charged to 4.18V and left it in standby mode for 24 hours, after this the battery measured at 4.15V.
> ...


Looking at the tailcap design, it looks like the outer shell of the tailcap doesn't conduct electricity at all -- the electricity flows through a circuit board inside the tailcap, and when the tailcap is loosened, the circuit board is pulled away from the end of the battery tube and breaks the circuit. I don't think it matters at all whether the threads are anodized.

I'd really like to see a Ti EC1, with a textured reflector and a silver-colored sticker on top of the switches. That would be super-cool.


----------



## bobjane (Jul 12, 2012)

I looked through both this thread and selfbuilt's review thread, couldn't find it.

Also replied here stating such but it disappeared. Maybe the post I saw was lost too :shrug:.

Edit: yes I believe you're right about the tailcap. The roughness still annoys me though.

And a moonlight mode would be on my wish list.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 12, 2012)

The roughness might be improved by rubbing the threads with a Scotch-Brite pad, and then washing off the loose debris with automotive airflow sensor cleaner. I prefer wheel-bearing grease for anodized aluminum threads, in case you have any of that available.


----------



## bobjane (Jul 12, 2012)

I used a flat blade jewelers' screwdriver like a mini chisel to go over the rough spots. This has taken most of them out except at the start of the threads where it's so thin you need to careful not to demolish them altogether.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jul 13, 2012)

So I ended up with an EA1 which I generally like excepting two issues (one bigger than the other).

1. The low on mine is MUCH brighter than 2Lm. I'd peg it subjectively at more like 8-10 Lm although the smooth reflector can make a visual assessment difficult.

2. Mine didn't come water tight. The light came a few days ago while I was travelling and sat in the mail pile until I got home. When I did, I noticed that there was stray grease all over the body. I rinsed the light under some cool water with a little dish soap. An hour later I noticed the glass window was fogged. Yikes! I got most of the fog out with a hair dryer and leaving the battery tube open overnight. An examination of the bezel reveals that the steel retaining ring wasn't fully seated on one side over the window / o-ring. I took a small drift and mallet and seated it fully. I haven't tried washing it again, however...


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 13, 2012)

andrewnewman said:


> So I ended up with an EA1 which I generally like excepting two issues (one bigger than the other).
> 
> 1. The low on mine is MUCH brighter than 2Lm. I'd peg it subjectively at more like 8-10 Lm although the smooth reflector can make a visual assessment difficult.
> 
> 2. Mine didn't come water tight. The light came a few days ago while I was travelling and sat in the mail pile until I got home. When I did, I noticed that there was stray grease all over the body. I rinsed the light under some cool water with a little dish soap. An hour later I noticed the glass window was fogged. Yikes! I got most of the fog out with a hair dryer and leaving the battery tube open overnight. An examination of the bezel reveals that the steel retaining ring wasn't fully seated on one side over the window / o-ring. I took a small drift and mallet and seated it fully. I haven't tried washing it again, however...




Actually a few people had been asking whether the retaining ring was screw in or press fit, so I am hoping for your sake that you have just discovered that it was most likely press fit. May I ask what brought you to that conclusion.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jul 13, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Actually a few people had been asking whether the retaining ring was screw in or press fit, so I am hoping for your sake that you have just discovered that it was most likely press fit. May I ask what brought you to that conclusion.



I'm pretty sure it is press in. My conclusion was based upon a couple of observations.

1. There were no visible threads nor any clear way to apply rotational force to the ring.

2. Mine was crooked and became straight(er) when I applied some modest taps with a drift and mallet.

Not conclusive by any means and as I stated I haven't verified it to be water tight after the surgery.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 13, 2012)

andrewnewman said:


> I'm pretty sure it is press in. My conclusion was based upon a couple of observations.
> 
> 1. There were no visible threads nor any clear way to apply rotational force to the ring.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply Mr Newman , and now that you mention it I noticed straight after receiving mine that the retaining ring on one of my EC1's is also not sitting quite evenly, however due to the fact that it is faulty and has to be returned I didn't want to mess with it at all.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 13, 2012)

Well phooey. I wonder if it's possible to loosen the ring by heating or freezing.


----------



## rambo180 (Jul 19, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Disgruntled Nitecore Owner
> Should Have Purchased Another Brand



That sucks. FYI for everyone else, in australia (at shops) we have a wide range of LED LENSER and MAGLITES to choose from. Apart from that, we can also look at LENSERS, MAGS and sometimes even LENSERS.

200+ lumen flashlights at a shop in australia do not exist. Online is the only way for those 'down under'.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got my EC2 shipping notice many days earlier than I thought, should have it Monday.


----------



## Perrinsf (Jul 21, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> I got the EA2 yesterday from LightJunction and I'm pleased with it, to be honest the first time I held it I thought it felt kind of cheap but that is mostly due to it's small diameter and length, it had some to do with the type of knurling used which is not aggressive to say the least and a little slick but that's ok because the way my hand wraps around the light and clip I don't really need much knurling.
> 
> I don't normally comment on the reflector but this one is nice, very clean and shiny. I tested the red light for an hour and the light was still cool to the touch so I don't have a heat issue with this sample.
> 
> ...


I thought I would share my EC1 experience. Bought and received one over 1 week ago. Worked great for 5 minutes, then the UI began to malfunction. Got stuck in low and would not cycle through the modes. Sent it back and got a new one yesterday. This one works fine, but I did notice that the LED is slightly off center. Does not seem to impact the beam, so I am content with the replacement. My favorite EDC up to this point has been the Fenix PD20, so I tend to use that as my frame of reference.

Even though the EC1 has a bigger head, it is still a very compact light. Very short in length. The knurling pattern is definitely different, but not bad from a grip perspective and is does add a nice design look. Reflecter is big, smooth and deep, which is why this thing throws like a beast. Super bright for its size and covers long distances. Definitely a tight, concentrated hot spot, but there is a surprising amount of useful spill which makes it a great light overall. Sits fatter in the pocket or in the holster, but the reward is a superb, useful multifunctional light. I do like the interface and the way it sits in your hand given the button configuration. The light will blow you away on how bright and pure white the light is. I agee with an earlier comment that the clip is pretty weak. It does the job, but needs improvement.

Overall I love the light. Super high tech and a small powerhouse coming in at 280 lumens. It will be my new EDC for a while to come. Highly recommend.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 21, 2012)

Perrinsf said:


> I thought I would share my EC1 experience. Bought and received one over 1 week ago. Worked great for 5 minutes, then the UI began to malfunction. Got stuck in low and would not cycle through the modes. Sent it back and got a new one yesterday. This one works fine, but I did notice that the LED is slightly off center. Does not seem to impact the beam, so I am content with the replacement. My favorite EDC up to this point has been the Fenix PD20, so I tend to use that as my frame of reference.
> 
> Even though the EC1 has a bigger head, it is still a very compact light. Very short in length. The knurling pattern is definitely different, but not bad from a grip perspective and is does add a nice design look. Reflecter is big, smooth and deep, which is why this thing throws like a beast. Super bright for its size and covers long distances. Definitely a tight, concentrated hot spot, but there is a surprising amount of useful spill which makes it a great light overall. Sits fatter in the pocket or in the holster, but the reward is a superb, useful multifunctional light. I do like the interface and the way it sits in your hand given the button configuration. The light will blow you away on how bright and pure white the light is. I agee with an earlier comment that the clip is pretty weak. It does the job, but needs improvement.
> 
> Overall I love the light. Super high tech and a small powerhouse coming in at 280 lumens. It will be my new EDC for a while to come. Highly recommend.




Firstly I can only imagine that any off centering (if that is a word) of the LED would have to affect the output to some degree, however I could be wrong about that as I certainly don't claim to be an expert in this particular field. One thing that I would really like to say though is that if anybody is going to be ordering one/some, and especially if it is going to be arriving from another country, that I would very strongly recommend that they should ask the seller to not only check just to make certain that it actually works properly first, but to also verify that the LED is centred correctly prior to them being sent. Doing so could end up helping you to avoid experiencing any disappointment and the added expense that would be associated with having to return a faulty light!


----------



## Perrinsf (Jul 23, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Firstly I can only imagine that any off centering (if that is a word) of the LED would have to affect the output to some degree, however I could be wrong about that as I certainly don't claim to be an expert in this particular field. One thing that I would really like to say though is that if anybody is going to be ordering one/some, and especially if it is going to be arriving from another country, that I would very strongly recommend that they should ask the seller to not only check just to make certain that it actually works properly first, but to also verify that the LED is centred correctly prior to them being sent. Doing so could end up helping you to avoid experiencing any disappointment and the added expense that would be associated with having to return a faulty light!


Now that you mention it, I do believe there is a difference in the beam in the EC1 I just got versus the one I had originally received. The edge of the hotspot on the first one I got was super crisp. Very sharp and distinct edge of hot spot versus spill. My replacement light that is slight off center, has a more diffused, softer edge to the hotspot leading out to the spill. Probably not hugely noticeable to the untrained eye, but a memorable difference nonetheless. I actually like the diffused edge better, but hope the off center issue does not impact throw or overall performance. Would hate to hassle with another return if there is not a great difference......


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 23, 2012)

My review of the EA2 is available here:

Nitecore Explorer EA2

:thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 24, 2012)

My EC2 has a narrow dark spot in the hotspot, I think it's because their appears to be a little scratch under the lens in the AR coating. I don't think it's a general donut hole but I'd be interested to see if any other EC2 owners have a dark spot in the hotspot.

Again it does not look like a typical donut hole but rather a dark line (spot), if other members report the same thing I'll keep this one but if not and it comes more apparent it's because of the small mark in the ARC under the lens then I'll send it back, just need some input from other owners. If anyone has a Fenix TK35 then the dark spot I'm talking about reminds me of that.

Just a note and maybe it's been mentioned but I have a EA2 as well and the reflectors are different, the EA2 has kind of a hybrid reflector while the EC2 is completely smooth. The EA2 has some slight artifacts in the hotspot but nothing that bugs me unlike the EC2.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 24, 2012)

My EA2 has no visible dark spot, but when measuring the lux I found that the peak beam intensity is actually a bit outside the center, which is a little unusual.

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 24, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> My EA2 has no visible dark spot, but when measuring the lux I found that the peak beam intensity is actually a bit outside the center, which is a little unusual.
> 
> Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.



Is it at all possible that this particular phenomenon could be caused by the emitter failing to be perfectly centralised within the reflector.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> My EA2 has no visible dark spot, but when measuring the lux I found that the peak beam intensity is actually a bit outside the center, which is a little unusual.
> 
> Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.



I don't really see a complete dark spot in my EA2 hotspot just some slight differing in intensity here and there, it's my EC2 that shows a real dark spot dead center at a slight 12 o'clock position inside the hotspot.

While I wait for other EC2 owners to chime in I sent a message to LightJunction asking if they could check some other samples, I don't want to send it back if they are all like this. It's nothing terrible and would not keep me from enjoying it but still I don't want the spot if I don't have to have it.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Phil Ament said:


> Is it at all possible that this particular phenomenon could be caused by the emitter failing to be perfectly centralised within the reflector.



That is certainly possible. However, when I was measuring the lux, it seemed to have the peak beam intensity in a fairly regular ring around the center. This suggests to me that the emitter may be "centered" in the reflector, from a top down view, but possibly not quite at the optimum depth in the reflector, like in a Mag light that you've twisted out of focus. I can't see any of this by eye, so it's hard to say for sure, but that's my best guess.


----------



## antoninodattola (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys!
Sorry for my English!
I wanted to know my history with the EC1! : Devil:
I place the links of CPF Italy: 

http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3012&start=80

Ciao!


----------



## NiteShift (Jul 25, 2012)

antoninodattola said:


> Hi guys!
> Sorry for my English!
> I wanted to know my history with the EC1! : Devil:
> I place the links of CPF Italy:
> ...



Eeek, those photos sure make the E series look cheaply made. 

These aren't available in the UK yet - they were supposed to be available last month but got pushed back and slated for mid July. Well that's been and gone so I'm hoping these delays means that Nitecore is ironing out some the the issues I've been reading about before a UK/EU release - or perhaps I'm just day dreaming :shakehead


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 25, 2012)

The E series aren't super-durable, but they're not garbage. I'd prefer if they had buttons like Zebralights have, instead of membrane switches with stick-on plastic covers, but for light duty they're fine.

Interestingly, the reflectors on the E series are much better than I expected. Normally I can't stand smooth reflectors, but this one actually has no significant beam artifacts.


----------



## antoninodattola (Jul 26, 2012)

Other pic.. IP-X8 bad!!!! 

http://db.tt/2g3E0gZL

http://db.tt/Nqjsh0j8


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## hakyru (Jul 26, 2012)

Antonino perhaps could not explain the real problem....
The problem is that the EC1 is not waterproof and therefore is not IPX8.
After running a test in a simple glass of water,this is the response that has been.







This is an unfortunate incident.
If you declare that this flashlight is certified IPX8, this should not happen.


----------



## NiteShift (Jul 26, 2012)

hakyru said:


> The problem is that the EC1 is not waterproof and therefore is not IPX8.



I assume this applies to the whole E-series and not just the EC1?




hakyru said:


> If you declare that this flashlight is certified IPX8, this should not happen.



Indeed.

These lights have just become available in the UK today - but after seeing the above I think I may hold off until this issue is resolved, if indeed this is a general issue and not just a few isolated cases. Anyone else wanna dunk theirs in some water? :devil:

edit: Just noticed bigmac's review and it appears he didn't have any water issues after submerging for an hour


----------



## hakyru (Jul 26, 2012)

NiteShift said:


> I assume this applies to the whole E-series and not just the EC1?



The problem has occurred on a EC1, the others would not know


----------



## Sysmax Ind. (Jul 27, 2012)

hakyru said:


> Antonino perhaps could not explain the real problem....
> The problem is that the EC1 is not waterproof and therefore is not IPX8.
> After running a test in a simple glass of water,this is the response that has been.
> 
> ...



Hello Hakyru,

Sorry to hear that. We will send you a new EC1 for replacement. Kindly please inform us your shipping address by sending email to [email protected].

The EC1 inlet water is just an individual case. Seeing your picture, I know it is kind of unexpected incident. But no worries, we will take care of it, and take the responsibility of this escaped wet EC1.

Hope you enjoy the new EC1. Thank you.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 27, 2012)

NOW that's how a company services customers :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GOOD ONE NITECORE! keep it up you will keep your customers and get more.


Sysmax Ind. said:


> Hello Hakyru,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. We will send you a new EC1 for replacement. Kindly please inform us your shipping address by sending email to [email protected].
> 
> ...


----------



## ficklampa (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh man, that EC1 looks sweet. Too bad about the waterproofness though. Then again, I will probably use ut for EDC and not taking a bath with it.


----------



## hakyru (Jul 27, 2012)

Sysmax Ind. said:


> Hello Hakyru,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. We will send you a new EC1 for replacement. Kindly please inform us your shipping address by sending email to [email protected].
> 
> ...



Thanks for your interest,this shows your professionalism.

The problem is not mine,the EC1 to replace is that of Antonino
He will provide the shipping address.

Thank You again


----------



## ficklampa (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah Kudos to nitecore / Sysmax!


----------



## Mr_Moe (Jul 27, 2012)

From what I've seen and read here, I can't say I would want to explore with those lights. Perhaps I'd explore my basement, but nothing further.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 27, 2012)

FYI, I've just popped my EC1 into a glass of water for an hour (with a battery installed and indicator blinking). 

Took it out, and absolutely no signs of water penetration anywhere on the light. The head is still perfectly sealed and dry, and no water has entered the battery tube.

Hopefully the failure reported here was an exceptional situation.

:wave:


----------



## FUOCO (Jul 27, 2012)

Inspired (maybe for the worse) by this thread I decided to test the water resistance of My EC1. I put it in a cup with just the red led in normal beacon mode i.e., flashing. I walked by 10 min. later and noticed that the light - main led was flashing, so I decided to abort and check the light out. It didn't look like any water had entered the reflector area, but I turned the main led off by pressing the on off button and it turned off. Now the red Led appears to be on constantly, but it still manages to flash just like it did before in beacon mode, but the red led still remains on. As I was wirting this the flashlihgt turned itself back on into one of the flashing modes. This time I can't turn it off by pressing the off button. The only way to turn it off now is to unscrew the battery cover. If I tighting the cover it comes on into the flashing mode. Not sure what to do at this point. Looks like the switch itself is the culprit.


----------



## FUOCO (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a link to 3 photos showing the moisture that has collected on the inside of the lense of my EC1. The switch still has not recovered as I'm still having mode issues.:fail: 

I purchased it a Going Gear. Should I contact them, or Sysmax? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NiteShift (Jul 28, 2012)

So I ended up buying an EA1 since I've been waiting for these since I first saw the prototypes. 

My sample (so far) seems to be free from any of the various issues people have been experiencing. It just arrived today and the first thing I did was to put it in a cup of water (if it's gonna leak I want to know about it now rather than later) My sample appears to be water tight - although I have some reservations about the switch cover. Since it's just adhesive I don't know if long term exposure to water/moister would eventually get under it and find it's way into the switch, as what seems to have happened to the above poster and also the way above poster, Antoninodattola.

I've had the secondary red LED on for about ten minuets and so far I can detect no change in temperature. 

The emitter was very slightly off centre but seems to have no effect on the beam etc

The build quality seems good & solid and doesn't feel 'cheap' in anyway. I can't say the same about the pocket clip however. But it's not the worst I have come across. 

Overall I am very please with it and would say that it's worth the money. Assuming it remains reliable in the long term. I've had the Nitecore D10 for some 3 years now and it has been my main light and has yet to let me down - if the EA1 can do the same then I will be extremely happy*

@FUOCO - sorry you are having issues with your EC1. I would say that if you brought it from Going Gear with in the last two weeks then return it to them, if not the you should send it back to Nitecore. I'm from the UK though and things may work differently in the states. Maybe drop GG an email and ask?

*I have to say that I wish Nitecore would have stuck with their original design for the E-series i.e rubber switches similar to Zebralight - well, they look like rubber switches going by the prototypes pictures http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/4990/ds1l.jpg maybe something to consider for future revisions


----------



## 3Cylinders (Jul 28, 2012)

I was eagerly awaiting these, but it sounds like there may be some quality issues. I think I will wait to see if there is a real problem and if quality improves. I need to be able to count on my light working as it's supposed to.


----------



## FUOCO (Jul 28, 2012)

NiteShift said:


> @FUOCO - sorry you are having issues with your EC1. I would say that if you brought it from Going Gear with in the last two weeks then return it to them, if not the you should send it back to Nitecore. I'm from the UK though and things may work differently in the states. Maybe drop GG an email and ask?



Thanks NiteShift. I contacted Going Gear and I think they'll let me return it for a refund. I'm going wait on the Explorer series and see if others run into any issues etc. Its too bad becuase the light had everything I wanted with bonus voltage reader.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 28, 2012)

The clip on these light's are less than impressive, yes I like the light's but the clip is way to flimsy and likely to fall out with little effort.

I have a lot of the 5.11 tactical pants and if your not familiar they have a little area on the pocket that is thick so clipped knives and light's stay in place and don't tear the pocket, well this week for the first time since getting the EA2 and EC2 I wore some regular denim pants and the light slides in and out with little to no friction from the clip.

I like that style clip design but Sysmax really needs to beef it up.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anzone tried to disassemble EAx/ECx? Because you know, Nitecore don't update their lights very often and Cree XP-G2 is out... :devil:


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 5, 2012)

I received my EC1 last week and used it for a few days. All the modes seem to operate regularly and I am surely not going to check its water tightness by dunking it ... 


What I like: compact size, nice powerful long reaching beam, interesting U.I.

What I like less: low level not low at all, red locator too fast as it is (once every 15 secs would be enough) and I could do without it


I am going to EDC it for a while to see whether I really like it or not.


----------



## dajabec (Aug 5, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Has anzone tried to disassemble EAx/ECx? Because you know, Nitecore don't update their lights very often and Cree XP-G2 is out... :devil:



I think some have tried and failed to get at the emitter. It would be great to get a g2 in there if someone figures it out...


----------



## tam17 (Aug 5, 2012)

@Sysmax Ind.

Is there any hint of neutral XP-G option in Explorer Series? Jetbeam's neutral white PA40 was a big hit, I've ordered one from my country distributor as soon as it was available.

TIA


----------



## BIG45-70 (Aug 5, 2012)

posted by mistake


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 5, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Is there any hint of neutral XP-G option in Explorer Series? Jetbeam's neutral white PA40 was a big hit, I've ordered one from my country distributor as soon as it was available.


Unfortunately Nitecore seems to be pretty skeptical about neutral tints so it's unlikely.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know if I'm the first one to report this but the red led on the EA1 has less than 10 hours on a freshly charged Eneloop... I thought it should last a lot longer than that...

:thinking:


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 6, 2012)

derfyled said:


> I don't know if I'm the first one to report this but the red led on the EA1 has less than 10 hours on a freshly charged Eneloop... I thought it should last a lot longer than that...
> 
> :thinking:




This means a current draw in the region of 200 mA, there must be something wrong with your light ... :thinking:



Later: I checked the Nitecore literature because I was curious - they say that the minimium level of EA1 is 2 lumens and that a battery should last 80 hours at this level - they also say that the red LED emits 0.2 lumens so the same battery should roughly last 10 times longer, say at least 500 hours i.e. 20 days ...


----------



## Phil Ament (Aug 6, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> This means a current draw in the region of 200 mA, there must be something wrong with your light ... :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> Later: I checked the Nitecore literature because I was curious - they say that the minimium level of EA1 is 2 lumens and that a battery should last 80 hours at this level - they also say that the red LED emits 0.2 lumens so the same battery should roughly last 10 times longer, say at least 500 hours i.e. 20 days ...




I had already previously asked this exact same question earlier on in this thread (see posts #172, #173 and #174 here) and after I had used a similar calculation it was pointed out to me that the red LED is most probably considerably less efficient than the normal sort of LED's that we are used to!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I doubt that red LED has anywhere near the efficiency of the Cree LEDs we're used to.

FYI, I measured the current draw on my EA2 to be 123µA with the red light on constant.
-> EA2 Review


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree that the red LED has an efficiency much lower than a CREE, but 50 times less??


With 123µA I doubt very much that you discharge an Eneloop in 10 hours.


----------



## Phil Ament (Aug 6, 2012)

As I previously mentioned if you have a look at post #172 here, jeremyuy stated that he tested the current draw of his EA1 with the red LED on constant and it was 200mA.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I left the red light on my EA2 on for a couple days before I got bored waiting. I should have thought to measure the voltage on the batteries at that time, but I didn't. I'd say 200mA is too high, there might be something wrong there. That would definitely knock out a 1900mAh eneloop in just short of 10 hours.


----------



## Phil Ament (Aug 6, 2012)

Also if you have a look at Selbuilt's Explorer Series review here, at the bottom of his first post he has some runtime test results for the red LED on constant mode on all of the various different models, and when using a 2000 mAh NiMH AA on the two different EA1 samples he achieved runtimes of only 4hrs 30mins and 5hrs 30mins and so unfortunately this seems like a pretty common occurrence!


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 6, 2012)

My two cents:

I've bought the EC1, EA1, and EC2. Thus far, I much prefer the EC2 over the other models I've tried. The EC2 is long enough to have proper threading on the tailcap, unlike the EC1, and it's wide enough to hold comfortably unlike the EA1. It also has enough voltage behind the emitter that the "turbo" mode is meaningfully brighter than the single-cell lights. (The EA2 may be different, but I already decided a 2xAA light would be too long for me.) Amazingly, the electronics in the EC2 are so compact that it's the same length as a Jetbeam RRT-0, even though the EC2 has a second battery in the tube. It is the most compact 2-cell light I've ever used. The reflector is impressive; I don't think I've ever seen a smooth reflector produce such a clean, artifact-free beam. This light actually doesn't need a textured reflector to look good. Kudos to Nitecore for designing this light.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 8, 2012)

I re-did a red LED runtime test on my EA1 with a fresh eneloop tested at 1963 mAh (according to my maha c9000). I first thought the runtime was around 10 hours but it's finally a lot less. The LED was very dim after 6h15m. :thumbsdow

I'm now getting concerned about the blinking feature, I haven't calculated but I'm afraid it could drain the battery within a month. That cool feature I bought the light for might finally be the weakest point of this light.


----------



## NiteShift (Aug 8, 2012)

derfyled said:


> The LED was very dim after 6h15m. :thumbsdow
> 
> I'm now getting concerned about the blinking feature, I haven't calculated but I'm afraid it could drain the battery within a month. That cool feature I bought the light for might finally be the weakest point of this light.



My EA1 ran for about the same time on the red LED - around 5/6 hours

I'm not so sure about the blinking feature, even on a nearly dead Eneloop where the main LED wouldn't activate, the red LED went on blinking happily. It would be nice to know for sure though - unfortunately even Selfbuilt couldn't give a definitive answer.

On another note, I don't actually have my EA1 anymore..The main LED on ultra low which is supposed to be 2 Lumens for 80 hours was actually more like 12 Lumens for 20 hours. Just a bit less than the advertised spec! So I sent it back. I know someone a few pages back reported to have the same issue too :thumbsdow


----------



## hypostatic (Aug 9, 2012)

I skimmed the thread, but didn't see anyone bring this up... am I the only one who thinks this line is terribly ugly?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 9, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> I skimmed the thread, but didn't see anyone bring this up... am I the only one who thinks this line is terribly ugly?



Lol, no, I've seen others express the same thought . It's just that most people who don't like the looks didn't get one, so they haven't participated much in the discussion.


Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 10, 2012)

dajabec said:


> I think some have tried and failed to get at the emitter. It would be great to get a g2 in there if someone figures it out...



I just opened it, a nitecore EC2, has an output of about ~315 lumens according to my readings and ~6800 lux. In a few hours you will see some pictures, i am puting now a xp-g2 emitter. It was very difficult to open it. So i thought there is only one way: Break the glass, i had in stock already one 22mm UCL glass, so, that was not a problem for me. I broke the glass, poped out the ring(It doesn't have threads, it is just poped in!!!) and the o-ring, and then the emitter. Heatsinking is a bit strange, does not have that good contact as i wanted.

Just for the record, this is my 4th modded flashlight with xp-g2 led, others are Armytek predator, fenix pd32 and quark mini AA^2(As some modders know, some of these cases are difficult too to mod). Results were great in past mods, so i expect great results in EC2.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 10, 2012)

Just did a nitecore EC2 mod, from 6800 lux and 315 OTF with a xp-g R5, i got 398 OTF and 9700 lux with a xp-g2 R5. 
Simply LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Phil Ament (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you worked out a way to do it without having to break the glass?


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 10, 2012)

He didn't:


ergotelis said:


> It was very difficult to open it. So i thought there is only one way: Break the glass, i had in stock already one 22mm UCL glass, so, that was not a problem for me. I broke the glass, poped out the ring(It doesn't have threads, it is just poped in!!!) and the o-ring, and then the emitter. Heatsinking is a bit strange, does not have that good contact as i wanted.


PS.


ergotelis said:


> Just did a nitecore EC2 mod, from 6800 lux and 315 OTF with a xp-g R5, i got 398 OTF and 9700 lux with a xp-g2 R5.
> Simply LOVE IT!!!!


I was so close 


phantom23 said:


> D25LC2 or Nitecore EC2. 10klux/1m and over 400 OTF lumens in 99mm long flashlight


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 10, 2012)

Personally I think it would be great if Zebralight made a light like this, with a two-button interface instead of a morse-code single-button interface. Zebralight's build quality looks much better, but the UI is an "epic fail" in my opinion -- way too complicated for what it actually accomplishes.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys, opening it without breaking the glass seems to be difficult. You have to find a way, to pop out the ring(somehow grab it and pull it out, it doesn't have threads) and it is very difficult, you need professional tools. THe easiest way is to get a UCL glass, break the stock and mod it. for 3-4$ it is worth for me(!). 

Also, for D25LC2, i doubt it can get that good numbers, i had this flashlight, for some reason, its specs are really overrated. I had done a review before, and it was really away from the competition. Maybe my model was not that good?Don't know, did not try to mod the emitter to see if this was the problem, a possibly "faulty" led, even though it was a "selected" xp-g S2 led.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 11, 2012)

Some photos from the mod in EC2


----------



## regulator (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice Ergotelis. How is the tint on your XP G2? I am still thinking of picking up a EC2 but am a bit disappointed with some of the issues people have been experiencing.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 11, 2012)

regulator said:


> Nice Ergotelis. How is the tint on your XP G2? I am still thinking of picking up a EC2 but am a bit disappointed with some of the issues people have been experiencing.



Nitecore EC2 seems to have the less issues(the lowest parasitic drain in IC and red light) and as for waterproofness, it is all about the metal ring, because it is not screwed, it is just pressed. If this ring is not attached straight, but higher in one point and lower to the other point(might not be seen with naked eye), then water will easily get in. So, it is a bit matter of luck about waterproofness, this is weakest point of this flashlight. I used transparent silicone to secure it water tight in the head, hope it works. The tint is cool white, 1A perfect white, almost like the stock tint.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 11, 2012)

In several ways, this light seems to be an experiment in testing new production methods that cost less, such as the press-fit bezel ring and the stick-on switch cover.

It's a nice enough light, but compared to other lights I have which are built with beefier components, it kinda falls short. I'm probably not their target demographic though.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the problem with the EC series of lights is that the sticker covering the on/off and mode switch does not account for IPX8 rating.

This actually defeats the purpose of it being an explorer light. can't even get the light wet. Led Lenser anyone? haha...

Don't get your Explorer lights wet!

Thanks for the post! This actually made my decision to just get the Sunwayman C20C. 

Get your act together Sysmax! You'll be getting a lot of returns for this light.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 20, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> Nitecore EC2 seems to have the less issues(the lowest parasitic drain in IC and red light) and as for waterproofness, it is all about the metal ring, because it is not screwed, it is just pressed. If this ring is not attached straight, but higher in one point and lower to the other point(might not be seen with naked eye), then water will easily get in. So, it is a bit matter of luck about waterproofness, this is weakest point of this flashlight. I used transparent silicone to secure it water tight in the head, hope it works. The tint is cool white, 1A perfect white, almost like the stock tint.



The problem is actually not in the metal ring, or maybe that too, but from the design of the switch cover, that definitely is a waterproofness issue. You can't hope to keep water out from a switch cover that's just stuck on the light. Tsk tsk...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 20, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> In several ways, this light seems to be an experiment in testing new production methods that cost less, such as the press-fit bezel ring and the stick-on switch cover.
> 
> It's a nice enough light, but compared to other lights I have which are built with beefier components, it kinda falls short. I'm probably not their target demographic though.



Yeah im sure, like me, many potential buyers will just opt for the Sunwayman C20C and C10R because of this flaw. Coz i'm sure not getting this one with the waterproof issues.


----------



## NiteShift (Aug 21, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> The problem is actually not in the metal ring, or maybe that too, but from the design of the switch cover, that definitely is a waterproofness issue. You can't hope to keep water out from a switch cover that's just stuck on the light. Tsk tsk...



I commented about this in Selfbuilt's review thread. It does seem like the weakest point for water entry. However, Bigmac's and Selfbuilt's submersion tests indicated no water entry into the switch. It's hard to say how long-term water/moister would effect the adhesive on the switch, but since no tests have been done I think it's a little unfair of you to say decisively that it would be an issue. Also I doubt anyone has taken the sticker off and examined the switch, maybe it's waterproof under the sticker? Since we don't know I think we shouldn't make any firm conclusions. 

I had to send my EA1 back due to issues, so not a very happy experience for me with these lights - but I still praise Nitecore for their innovation. Also their customer service is very good so if you do encounter any issues you can at least rest assured that it will be taken care of.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2012)

IMO two different lights:

Comparing C20C to EC2 for size/output

SM = Longer 105mm Vs 99mm
SM = after 5 min in turbo will drop to high (280 lumens) making it less output than NC EC2 @ 320 lumens 
NC = throws further - can use defuser for wider beam to match XM-L profile - http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=45
NC = has beacon led to find it in the dark - VERY handy
NC = red led night light 
NC = power lock out
NC = voltage meter Vs red led that tells you batteries are depleted on SM 
NC = screwed on clip (less likely to be pried/knocked off and lost)
NC = instant access to strobe


----------



## tam17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Having heard of red LED runtime and (possible) waterproofing bugs, I'm waiting for an EC2 v.2 to spend my hard-earned cash on...

Any Sysmax/NC folks reading this thread?

Cheers


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 21, 2012)

EC2 and EA2 don't have any runtime or heat issues.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2012)

I concur, I think they ironed out the bugs on the EC2 as it took a few more months to come out after the others. 


phantom23 said:


> EC2 and EA2 don't have any runtime or heat issues.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Aug 21, 2012)

hi,ive had EC2 for 4 weeks no problems brilliant light...........then decided to dunk it in a glass of water for less than 10 secs was going to be longer but the air bubbles that rose up got me worried,and rightly so water in lens not much it still worked, left it to dry overnight, still condensation in it put battery in and no sign of life apart from occasional flicke,r vendor going to replace......emailed nitecore no reply...........


----------



## tam17 (Aug 21, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> EC2 and EA2 don't have any runtime or heat issues.



True so far - my bad. Still don't like the idea of a press-fit bezel ring and a sticker switch cover on an IPX8 rated light, though.

Cheers


----------



## Sysmax Ind. (Aug 21, 2012)

Explorer Series do not have the design risk of water leaking. The whole control panel is potted with waterproof glue and sealed, there is no gap between the waterproof panel and the battery tube. So the products would not have waterproofing bugs. Thank you for questioning.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Trying to understand this.... So I'm assuming then by this statement then if you were to remove the sticker it would still be waterproof?
Not that many had water issues inside their bezel, but some have - how and why if there is no waterproofing bugs? Or was it just poor QC on a random few.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 21, 2012)

NiteShift said:


> I commented about this in Selfbuilt's review thread. It does seem like the weakest point for water entry. However, Bigmac's and Selfbuilt's submersion tests indicated no water entry into the switch. It's hard to say how long-term water/moister would effect the adhesive on the switch, but since no tests have been done I think it's a little unfair of you to say decisively that it would be an issue. Also I doubt anyone has taken the sticker off and examined the switch, maybe it's waterproof under the sticker? Since we don't know I think we shouldn't make any firm conclusions.
> 
> I had to send my EA1 back due to issues, so not a very happy experience for me with these lights - but I still praise Nitecore for their innovation. Also their customer service is very good so if you do encounter any issues you can at least rest assured that it will be taken care of.



I've been around long enough to know that waterproof glue will not just cut it. Anyway, if Sysmax says its IPX8 rated, so be it. Sysmax has great customer support, I know this personally. I own a lot of Jetbeam products.

Spoke to some vendors, even they agree that the switch material does not seem as durable as the rubber-made ones. 

I have no issues with the features and design of this new light other than the two I already mentioned.

To each his own, I guess, you can either love the light or hate it.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sysmax Ind. said:


> Explorer Series do not have the design risk of water leaking. The whole control panel is potted with waterproof glue and sealed, there is no gap between the waterproof panel and the battery tube. So the products would not have waterproofing bugs. Thank you for questioning.



Does this mean there's a waterproofing layer underneath the control panel? So, as stated by Glenn, even without the control panel, the light is still waterproof? Coz if this is the case, then that changes everything on the waterproof issues of the light.

I actually love the interface of your new light, runtimes are fantastic. Maybe it could have been made with dual rubber covered switches.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sysmax Ind. said:


> Explorer Series do not have the design risk of water leaking. The whole control panel is potted with waterproof glue and sealed, there is no gap between the waterproof panel and the battery tube. So the products would not have waterproofing bugs. Thank you for questioning.



Thank you for answering. In my post I was referring to few reports of water ingress and condensation which were posted on this forum. Flashlights in those cases were submerged only to the length of flashlight itself or less. Explorer series comes with a standard Sysmax warranty and I'm buying directly from a country distributor, so he'll be able to help in case of any issues anyway.

Now that you have entered the discussion in this thread, I'd like to ask if it's possible to introduce neutral white XP-G or new, more efficient XP-G2 emitters in EA/EC series at some point, since these lights are (I assume) intended for outdoor use?

Cheers

Tam


----------



## NiteShift (Aug 22, 2012)

Glenn7 said:


> Not that many had water issues inside their bezel, but some have - how and why if there is no waterproofing bugs? Or was it just poor QC on a random few.



The water inside the bezel is because on some samples the bezel ring (being press fit) hasn't been completely flush. Some people in this thread have commented about having to press it in so that it's seated properly. I guess a few like this have slipped through QC. 





roadkill1109 said:


> Maybe it could have been made with dual rubber covered switches.



I think the prototypes were - it's hard to tell from the pic, but they do look rubber. 







If they are indeed waterproof under the switch cover then it doesn't really matter which buttons are used, just down to preference. 

From what Sysmax is saying though it sounds like no water can get behind the switches (control panel) So the worst the can happen is your switch cover sticker comes unstuck - which I guess is why you get a spare one :naughty:


----------



## hurld (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the Ea1 on order from Battery Junction, any idea which protected 14500's will fit? I'm afraid I'm not gonna be impressed with the output on aa's, because my edc is a Liteflux Lf2x with a 10440, which is impressive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 22, 2012)

NiteShift said:


> The water inside the bezel is because on some samples the bezel ring (being press fit) hasn't been completely flush. Some people in this thread have commented about having to press it in so that it's seated properly. I guess a few like this have slipped through QC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, it does look like its rubber in these prototypes. Can sysmax confirm this?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 22, 2012)

hurld said:


> I have the Ea1 on order from Battery Junction, any idea which protected 14500's will fit? I'm afraid I'm not gonna be impressed with the output on aa's, because my edc is a Liteflux Lf2x with a 10440, which is impressive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



This was how I was planning to roll with a EA1 with 14500 cell, but the runtime on the EC2 was too attactive to pass up. Also, it seems the EC2 is brighter than the EA1 despite both using cells with similar voltages. (Would have been nice to have big EC2 output in the size of the EA1 would make a good pocket rocket!

I guess the PA10's still the king with 650 lumens from a single 14500 format. (too bad you lose the modes though)


----------



## NiteShift (Aug 23, 2012)

hurld said:


> I have the Ea1 on order from Battery Junction, any idea which protected 14500's will fit? I'm afraid I'm not gonna be impressed with the output on aa's, because my edc is a Liteflux Lf2x with a 10440, which is impressive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



My EA1 had no problem with 14500's - I was using the AW brand. Width shouldn't be a problem since on my sample there was still some space between the battery and the tube. Length however may be different - the trustfire brand of 14500's are noticeably longer than most, so keep this in mind. 

I only had my EA1 a short time :-( but the little I used it I was impressed with the output from just an Eneloop. The throw on these are very good.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 23, 2012)

NiteShift said:


> My EA1 had no problem with 14500's - I was using the AW brand. Width shouldn't be a problem since on my sample there was still some space between the battery and the tube. Length however may be different - the trustfire brand of 14500's are noticeably longer than most, so keep this in mind.
> 
> I only had my EA1 a short time :-( but the little I used it I was impressed with the output from just an Eneloop. The throw on these are very good.



That's the cool thing about this light.  Small yet throwy. I've been looking for something this small and throwy.


----------



## hurld (Aug 23, 2012)

So i got my Ea1 today put a battery in it and played with it long enough to figure out the different modes, then put it in its holster on my side and went back to work. First time i needed a light during the day i reached in my pocket for my liteflux lf2x out of habit, then remembered the new nitecore. Pulled it out of the holster and dropped it from about 4 ft on concrete  Got two very small dents out of the deal, but the light still works great. What a dumb azz ! Oh well it's gonna get beat it's my new edc. 
What brand 14500's do you mean when you say aw brand? And are they protected? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 23, 2012)

hurld said:


> So i got my Ea1 today put a battery in it and played with it long enough to figure out the different modes, then put it in its holster on my side and went back to work. First time i needed a light during the day i reached in my pocket for my liteflux lf2x out of habit, then remembered the new nitecore. Pulled it out of the holster and dropped it from about 4 ft on concrete  Got two very small dents out of the deal, but the light still works great. What a dumb azz ! Oh well it's gonna get beat it's my new edc.
> What brand 14500's do you mean when you say aw brand? And are they protected? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



AW 14500's are protected. Dropping's fine, try not to get the light wet! hehee


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 23, 2012)

NiteShift said:


> The water inside the bezel is because on some samples the bezel ring (being press fit) hasn't been completely flush. Some people in this thread have commented about having to press it in so that it's seated properly. I guess a few like this have slipped through QC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but when someone posted those photos of the prototypes nitecore said where did you get those photos? and no they are not our lights..... Hmmmm.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 23, 2012)

Glenn7 said:


> yes but when someone posted those photos of the prototypes nitecore said where did you get those photos? and no they are not our lights..... Hmmmm.



That's strange, you can clearly see nitecore on the sides. hehehe...

They definitely insist that the waterproof glue is enough to keep the water out of the head. For all we know it might be double-sided tape. hehehe. Anyways, i will bite the bullet and get the EC2 (because i just love the interface of this light!) I will just remember not to get it wet nor dunk it in water when doing flashlight demos to potential buyers.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 24, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> They definitely insist that the waterproof glue is enough to keep the water out of the head.



One more thing to look at is the press-fit bezel ring, which is IMO the most probable cause of water ingress (not the side switch!). I'm willing to pay a few bucks more for a threaded interface, which would ensure better waterproofing and easier access to emitter (if I decide to swap it for a NW or G2). 

Cheers


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 24, 2012)

tam17 said:


> One more thing to look at is the press-fit bezel ring, which is IMO the most probable cause of water ingress (not the side switch!). I'm willing to pay a few bucks more for a threaded interface, which would ensure better waterproofing and easier access to emitter (if I decide to swap it for a NW or G2).
> 
> Cheers



Yeah I guess you are right, there might be some design flaws but they probably already mass produced the light, so no choice but to market it. 

Maybe they can just omit the ipx8 rating? hehe


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 24, 2012)

Under the switch sticker, there is just a flat circuit board with no holes in it. As long as that circuit board is sealed on the outside, water won't leak in, even if water gets under the switch sticker.

I like the way the dual-rubber-boot version looks. Can we get that version?


----------



## tam17 (Aug 24, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> I like the way the dual-rubber-boot version looks. Can we get that version?



It sure looks better, but I doubt that any rubber buttons can withstand terrors of pocket EDCing a side-switch light. Maybe, if they're recessed deep enough.

Cheers


----------



## windmill (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it's really disappointing to see all these quality issues on a product that is supposed to be great, because expected and advertised to be so by a well known company. 

Since the first moment I've seen the light I've thought of the possible issues due to the sticker switch cover that reminds me of a 30 year old torch that was used by my grandfather. Imagine the poor durability of such a solution and how it can brake in time if put under a little stress as the outdoor usage implies. (imagine leaving it in direct sunlight, using it in a very humid environment or a very hot environment. Simply the sticker (sticker!!) will crack or peel off, leaving you with a nearly useless and badly exposed tool). But I would have never imagined something like this: http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3012&start=80 (it is in Italian but the images speak for themselves or otherwise use translate.google.com).


----------



## NiteShift (Aug 29, 2012)

windmill said:


> I think it's really disappointing to see all these quality issues on a product that is supposed to be great, because expected and advertised to be so by a well known company.
> 
> Since the first moment I've seen the light I've thought of the possible issues due to the sticker switch cover that reminds me of a 30 year old torch that was used by my grandfather. Imagine the poor durability of such a solution and how it can brake in time if put under a little stress as the outdoor usage implies. (imagine leaving it in direct sunlight, using it in a very humid environment or a very hot environment. Simply the sticker (sticker!!) will crack or peel off, leaving you with a nearly useless and badly exposed tool). But I would have never imagined something like this: http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3012&start=80 (it is in Italian but the images speak for themselves or otherwise use translate.google.com).



I agree that the sticker switch doesn't seem conducive for an outdoors environment. But I guess it depends on what adhesive was used - some modern adhesives are totally waterproof and can withstand extreme heat,cold,pressure etc. If Nitecore used one of these types of adhesive then it shouldn't be an issue, similar with the switch cover itself. 

It would be really good to hear from people who brought these when they first come out (they've been out for some months now?) and see how they've performed, especially those who have been using them in 'explorer' type scenarios.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, received mine today. We're still likely not to carry it though it looks a LOT nicer in person than in the photos. Being really anal about details, the mode sticker cover is not quite centred and it irks me. Luckily it comes with a spare sticker so I might remove and change it. Having the sticker offset means the locator beacon blink hits the edge of the hole. It's a tiny bit smaller than the C20C.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 5, 2012)

It may very well be the smallest 18650 light for now. I would love to own one of these after the concerns with the waterproof issue have been addressed.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 10, 2012)

Now running the EC2 with the Nitecore diffuser. Can anyone say McGizmo Mule? It's effectively replaced it this week for around the home use. I'm starting to like this thing...



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 10, 2012)

I gave my EC1 some time before I passed judgement on it but now I have to confirm the initial impression: I don't like it. :shakehead

The low level is too high and the thought that the red LED keeps happily blinking away the battery juice in my pocket are the negative factors. The locking mode is too complicate so it's easier to loosen the tailcap but when you tighten it again the light comes on always at max level. :thumbsdow

OTOH the beam is good enough and nobody can complain about the output/size ratio. :thumbsup:



Oh well, win some lose some ...


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 10, 2012)

who's selling the diffusers just now, I saw them on Nitecores website but cant see anywhere to buy.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can anybody vouch that the waterproof issues have been sorted out?


----------



## F. Premens (Sep 10, 2012)

The more days pass, the more I like my EC1.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 10, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Can anybody vouch that the waterproof issues have been sorted out?



I don't remember Sysmax Ind. mentioning pressed-in bezel ring (and its impact on waterproofing) in their reply.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 10, 2012)

so that's a big negatory, huh? 

might as well wait for Version 2.


----------



## hurld (Sep 10, 2012)

No waterproof issues with my Ea1. I throw it in the pool at night on strobe when the kids are swimming, and they race to be the first to retrieve it. The throw on something this small is incredible. i only wish the low mode was lower especially on a 3v battery.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 10, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> so that's a big negatory, huh?



I'm not sure what to think. AFAIK whole Explorer series shares the same bezel design. Cutting corners to reduce production cost and stilll coming up with a fairly expensive product, still ignoring the evident issue, tsk, tsk...

I know I'd rather buy a flashlight with a threaded bezel ring and nice gasket underneath, or a fully potted light, than play this press-fit lottery. I must admit that EC2 got me at first sight for its unusual design, fair brightness and extremely small package for a 18650 light, but now I'm not so sure.

Cheers


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 11, 2012)

hurld said:


> No waterproof issues with my Ea1. I throw it in the pool at night on strobe when the kids are swimming, and they race to be the first to retrieve it. The throw on something this small is incredible. i only wish the low mode was lower especially on a 3v battery.



Yeah you're lucky with that light of yours! I've always wanted something that small that throws so well! That's why I love the good ol' Lumintop L1C. pretty decent throw for the diminutive size. The EC2 was also what I was looking at. Pratically one of the smallest 18650's, ever! The interface is fantastic, it even has a battery read out function, a lockout sequence. Heck, would have been a very good EDC. (I would have bought two, one to keep, one to use beside my Quark)

But no, I wont be risking my hard-earned cash to play the waterproof lottery. (I already played the lottery with my TK35 and lost the tint lottery.)

I'm sure we wont be seeing any version two's of this product until most of the explorer series lights have been snatched up by the consumers. I'm sure they have hundreds, if not thousands of these lights in their inventory.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 11, 2012)

tam17 said:


> I'm not sure what to think. AFAIK whole Explorer series shares the same bezel design. Cutting corners to reduce production cost and stilll coming up with a fairly expensive product, still ignoring the evident issue, tsk, tsk...
> 
> I know I'd rather buy a flashlight with a threaded bezel ring and nice gasket underneath, or a fully potted light, than play this press-fit lottery. I must admit that EC2 got me at first sight for its unusual design, fair brightness and extremely small package for a 18650 light, but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, paying a bit more for a screwed-on SS Bezel with an o-ring in between the glass would have made a better design. But I guess they were trying to make it as small as possible. Also, as for the waterproof glue: Water is a universal solvent, and no glue will be able to hold up to that eventuality. It may resist for now, but in the long term?

Okay, this my last rant on the Explorer Series of Nitecore. I just hope they learn from this and improve their products!  Don't get me wrong, they have nice products and I own several of their lights. So its not like im anti-Nitecore or Jetbeam. Just have to get their act together on this one. 

Secrets to success?

Good Quality + Good Customer Serivce + Good Price = Happy Customer + Happy Manufacturer + Happy Distributors

Everybody wins!


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 11, 2012)

I am ordering an ec2, these are some well thought out impressive lights, the press fit ring allows a bigger reflector and therefore the pretty stuning throw/size ratio. no reason why it cant be a solid build, many car engine parts are press fit ? and they are not expensive lights.
I have used nitecores CS and it was brill so i have no worries if something happens ill just send it back, i think this light is worth the possible hassle.


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 11, 2012)

Nitecore explorer series so far, have two main issues, all have to do with their construction design:
1) Press fit ring and poor protection for the head: Better a screwing SS bezel than this solution. It would protect the flashlight as well as it would secure the waterproofness. Because of this issue, after puting a xp-g2 emitter, i secured the press fit bezel with silicone grease, so as to cover any possible small holes that water could enter. after pressing it in tightly, i cleaned the silicone that came out, and i think that i secured fine the head.

If you see in your nitecore explorer that the bezel is NOT being pressed *absolutely vertically*, then you should worry.

2)Second issue, has to do with the circuit, it is exposed into the battery tube. DO NOT use flat top batteries, they can damage the circuit. Also, do use a "tube" for cr123 batteries, as they can damage the circuit due to rattling in a possible drop. In our greek flashaholic forum, we had a case of that happening, the circuit got damaged from cr123 batteries in a drop(from just 30cm!!!!) and created a short circuit in the exposed parts of the circuit, the circuit caught fire. We also had a case, that possibly a flat top AW 2900 battery damaged the circuit. 

I can't believe that nitecore, did such mistakes in their design. More specifically, you can't call a flashlight "explorer" with such issues. Marketing might demand a more compact design, but engineers should have insisted on a more safe design.
I am pretty sure there will be a rev2 fixing these issues.
I prefer a nitecore explorer series flashlight, with slightly longer dimensions, BUT with screwing protective bezel(so that we can put our own also  ) and a protected circuit. Add half cm, you won't need more, but the design would be much more safe.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for this first-hand insight, ergotelis :thumbsup:

Also a good guideline for Nitecore engineers if they ever decide to release rev2.

Cheers


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 15, 2012)

has anyone done a test over a period of days to see what the battery draw is caused by the red "locator" LED


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, it's in selfbuilt's review of these lights.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 6, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> Nitecore explorer series so far, have two main issues, all have to do with their construction design:
> 1) Press fit ring and poor protection for the head: Better a screwing SS bezel than this solution. It would protect the flashlight as well as it would secure the waterproofness. Because of this issue, after puting a xp-g2 emitter, i secured the press fit bezel with silicone grease, so as to cover any possible small holes that water could enter. after pressing it in tightly, i cleaned the silicone that came out, and i think that i secured fine the head.
> 
> If you see in your nitecore explorer that the bezel is NOT being pressed *absolutely vertically*, then you should worry.
> ...




hi! how difficult was it to remove the press-fit SS ring? i'm also planning to swap in an XP-G2 preferably 5000K when they come out


----------



## tam17 (Oct 6, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> hi! how difficult was it to remove the press-fit SS ring? i'm also planning to swap in an XP-G2 preferably 5000K when they come out



If you rewind this thread to this point, you'll find out that ergotelis needed to break the lens to remove the pressed-in bezel ring.

There must be a way to do this mod without damaging the lens. Perhaps cutting two small slots into the bezel ring with a Dremel cutoff disc, applying some silicone oil and "unscrewing" it (although there are no threads!) with a purpose-made tool.

This is the close-up of EC1, which AFAIK has basically the same bezel as EC2:

LINK

Cheers


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 6, 2012)

tam17 said:


> If you rewind this thread to this point, you'll find out that ergotelis needed to break the lens to remove the pressed-in bezel ring.
> 
> There must be a way to do this mod without damaging the lens. Perhaps cutting two small slots into the bezel ring with a Dremel cutoff disc, applying some silicone oil and "unscrewing" it (although there are no threads!) with a purpose-made tool.
> 
> ...




wow thanks. sorry about that... wasnt aware of ergotelis' earlier post... wan't monitoring this thread until now

anyway by the looks of it perhaps we could bond a cylindrical piece onto the glass then pull straight out. hopefully the SS ring isn't too tight of a fit so the glass doesn't break. i was thinking hot melt glue or a weaker adhesive like clear 5-minute epoxy which should strip cleanly from the glass after the operation. and maybe a little soaking with WD40 would decrease the grip of the SS ring...

as for your idea i'm not sure how you could notch the SS ring with a cutoff wheel without cutting into the glass as well. maybe we could drill a small hole instead?


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 6, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> Some photos from the mod in EC2





thanks for the photos! am i seeing it wrong or does it really have shitty thermal path? the MCPCB seems to be just sitting on a very narrow ledge?


----------



## tam17 (Oct 6, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> wow thanks. sorry about that... wasnt aware of ergotelis' earlier post... wan't monitoring this thread until now
> 
> anyway by the looks of it perhaps we could bond a cylindrical piece onto the glass then pull straight out. hopefully the SS ring isn't too tight of a fit so the glass doesn't break. i was thinking hot melt glue or a weaker adhesive like clear 5-minute epoxy which should strip cleanly from the glass after the operation. and maybe a little soaking with WD40 would decrease the grip of the SS ring...
> 
> as for your idea i'm not sure how you could notch the SS ring with a cutoff wheel without cutting into the glass as well. maybe we could drill a small hole instead?



All of this might work... or not. You're right, grinding the notch would likely damage either glass or bezel (I still don't have the light so I can't tell for sure). Drilling two small holes at the opposite sides of the ring and using a tool to tap (or pry) it out could be better solution. As for WD-40, I'm worried that it could pass the seal and seep into the reflector or deeper inside the head and wreak havoc. Still pondering about some thermal techniques (shrinking the ring while expanding the bezel) that wouldn't shatter the glass...:thinking:

Cheers


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Oct 13, 2012)

I went with the EC1 and lovin it. I read all the reports ,not waterproof, overheating with red LED on. Mine is perfect and I put it in a cup of water switching modes. All dry. Will EDC for the next week if all is well it will be time for EC2 because 18650 is were it is at for run time. For anyone saying CR123's are to expensive, you can buy a 2 pack at LOWES for $4.47 surefire and they are dated. Good job NITECORE!!!


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^^^Scratch that looks like it leaked like crazy. Got water inside the lens and the red led won't shutoff. The main LED has a constant glow and won't lock out. Looks like a great concept bad execution. Back she goes. I was really excited about this one. Heres the pic.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 14, 2012)

So there you have it.

We all here in the forum are waiting for Version 2 of this light.

It was good to begin with, poorly implemented though.

Design should have been made better.

Might as well send it back and get another brand as a replacement. (that's why I got my SWM C20C)


----------



## sspc (Oct 14, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> So there you have it.
> 
> We all here in the forum are waiting for Version 2 of this light.
> 
> ...



I got the Ec2 and have been pleased with it. Everything functions properly and my only gripe is the low seems to be in the 20 lumen range which is a far cry from the advertised 2 lumen low. This dissappointment is somwhat reduced by the constant on red light option as it makes for a very nice moonlight mode...but a real low mode would be useful for me and the EC2 does not have one.


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 14, 2012)

@overclocker, thank you for your kind words,(btw i have already modded 15 flashlights with xp-g2) 
Another way to open it, is to drill some really tiny holes on the ring, and pull it off, so you are right.
THe thermal path, as said before, is small, but the pcb(maybe the most important in flashlight cooling) is of a good quality, so thermal path seems to be sufficient for all explorer series. Except maybe ec2, i suggest you don't operate it in turbo for more than 2-3 minutes.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 15, 2012)

sspc said:


> I got the Ec2 and have been pleased with it. Everything functions properly and my only gripe is the low seems to be in the 20 lumen range which is a far cry from the advertised 2 lumen low. This dissappointment is somwhat reduced by the constant on red light option as it makes for a very nice moonlight mode...but a real low mode would be useful for me and the EC2 does not have one.



I actually have nothing against the EC2 except for the fact that it's not waterproof.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 1, 2012)

Seems like they have addressed the red LED issue. Tested a few EA1 overnight (9 hours) with the blinking beacon and the Eneloop is still fresh at 1.2v.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 1, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> @overclocker, thank you for your kind words,(btw i have already modded 15 flashlights with xp-g2)
> Another way to open it, is to drill some really tiny holes on the ring, and pull it off, so you are right.
> THe thermal path, as said before, is small, but the pcb(maybe the most important in flashlight cooling) is of a good quality, so thermal path seems to be sufficient for all explorer series. Except maybe ec2, i suggest you don't operate it in turbo for more than 2-3 minutes.




wow 15!!! i haven't even gotten around to modding even 1 LOL though i've got my neutral xpg2's already 

now the other issue is the incorrect LOW mode of the EC2. it's supposed to be 2 lumens. i hope fix that soon. and the waterproofing issues. and the red led problems. what a buggy series of lights, puts zebralight to shame! LOL


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I went ahead and got a replacement EC1. Stuck it under water for thirty minutes and no leaks. Looks like it going to be hit and miss on the leak issue. Ordered a EC2 from LJ and jeff did a leak test for me before he shipped. Thats customer service. Ill update when it gets here saturday.


----------



## sspc (Nov 1, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Seems like they have addressed the red LED issue. Tested a few EA1 overnight (9 hours) with the blinking beacon and the Eneloop is still fresh at 1.2v.


I didn't think the blinking/beacon red led was the issue...I thought the issue was with the constant on red light draining the batt too quickly on some models?

also, my 1.2v rechargeables come off the charger at about 1.4v


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 1, 2012)

sspc said:


> I didn't think the blinking/beacon red led was the issue...I thought the issue was with the constant on red light draining the batt too quickly on some models?
> 
> also, my 1.2v rechargeables come off the charger at about 1.4v



Ah heck I posted in the wrong thread  should be in selfbuilt's thread where he did the test with the blinking beacon.

My batt was 1.3 going in, sitting in my "charged" bin for a while.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 1, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Ah heck I posted in the wrong thread  should be in selfbuilt's thread where he did the test with the blinking beacon.
> 
> My batt was 1.3 going in, sitting in my "charged" bin for a while.
> 
> ...



Oh wait what the heck? I've been thinking it's the blinking issue and ignored the Explorer series for just that reason alone (well and water resistance). Might be time to revisit, but a bit late considering the new lights they're coming out with...

So stupid.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## ergotelis (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys, i am pissed off with this flashlight, or even these explorer series, or maybe even with nitecore. What a pity, and i was so excited when i firstly saw this one!!!

All of you know that i have modded the flashlight a lot of time ago, and used it a lot of times. 

I took it with me to a journey abroad and before getting to the airplane, i took the flashlight with me, on my hands ( not in my luggage). I had put a charged redilast 2900 battery, with a tiny (4mm wide x 1mm height) magnet, so as to have a secure contact on the "+" pole.
I traveled, went to my destination and i operated the flashlight there,~1 hour in various levels, all ok, just fine.
Before getting to the airplane in order to return, i placed the phone in my luggage, i didn't do anything else with it, left it as it was, i didn't even open the tailcap/thread lock out/switch lock. It was in the luggage in a safe place, among clothes.
When i returned, opened my bag,it was on its place in a pocket, placed it on my office. The next day, i lighted it up, and saw something really strange: All levels, get more power from the battery, and operate higher!!!! The lowest level, is draining ~0,6 amp from a charged 18650 battery, the high ~1,4amp and turbo 1,6amp(and the other modes are somewhere intermediate). No low, no medium etc, what the heck happened????? The flashlight is draining now higher amperage on all levels!!Other than that, it is operating fine, 4 modes, red light, flash,strobe sos ,switch lock out etc all ok!
I have no warranty with this one,as i have modded it with xp-g2 and i got really disappointed by the fact that it is now faulty, with NO(????) reason!!!
The only reason i could think of, is the luggage x-ray scanner of the airport, nothing else!!!The circuit was operating, as it was in "stand by"/"sleep mode" the red light(stand by) was flashing. 

I am willing to send it back to nitecore for inspection and i don't want them to repair it,just to check it and then send it back to me as it is. This is sick!!!


----------



## tam17 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like driver on your EC2 went berzerk for no reason. Other faulty drivers reported in E-series threads were drawing excessive currents (red LED or Low mode). I don't think airport X-ray scanner could be the culprit, it's supposed to be safe for all consumer electronics including flashlights.

Cheers


----------



## awyeah (Dec 2, 2012)

I think I have an EC1 with the heat issue. Here's my expectation: With just the red LED on, I would think the light should still be cool to the touch (no perceptible temperature change). My EC1 gets noticeably warm... not super hot, but definitely warmer. Is this the issue people have been experiencing?

If so, I'm going to e-mail battery junction and see if I can get a replacement.


----------



## SeanHatfield (Dec 2, 2012)

Are there any better clip options for the EC2? I like that the clip is 2-way, but i'm used to a strong Quark clip, and the EC2 clip is just not strong enough.
Also i wouln't exactly call the clip removably (like nitecore does), when the screws are loctited in place and can't be screwed out with a screwdriver. i almost destroyed the screws with a wrench 
until i finally got them lose.

And i miss the low modes from my Quark... i think the lowest (non-red) mode on the EC2 is called "medium" on the Quark, which has 2 modes lower than that.


----------



## tam17 (Dec 2, 2012)

SeanHatfield said:


> Are there any better clip options for the EC2? I like that the clip is 2-way, but i'm used to a strong Quark clip, and the EC2 clip is just not strong enough.
> Also i wouln't exactly call the clip removably (like nitecore does), when the screws are loctited in place and can't be screwed out with a screwdriver. i almost destroyed the screws with a wrench
> until i finally got them lose.
> 
> And i miss the low modes from my Quark... i think the lowest (non-red) mode on the EC2 is called "medium" on the Quark, which has 2 modes lower than that.



Never seen any other clip that would fit. Despite threadlocking, clip removal from EC2 is no big deal if you have _new_ small Phillips screwdriver and averagely strong hands. I've used one of those that came with my external HDD casings. Job done in 2 minutes, with no visible damage to flashlight, clip or screws 

Trick that worked for me is to apply great axial load on the screw's head and turn the screwdriver CCW violently. I'm planing to make a bolt-on lanyard attachment point and secure it where the clip used to be.

"Micro" mode on EC2 should be exactly 2lm. Some of E-series lights reportedly have much higher lumens in "Micro" and even "Low" mode. I don't know neither the cause nor how many units are affected.

Cheers


----------



## Cooper_GTI (Dec 7, 2012)

SeanHatfield said:


> Are there any better clip options for the EC2? I like that the clip is 2-way



What do you mean by, 'the clip is 2-way'? 

I'm struggling to see how you could fit the clip in any other orientation, other than the way it comes from the factory??

Just to add, i've been EDC'ing an EC1 for a few months now, using a Yezl 16340 Li-ion. It's been absolutely faultless! Run times are great, the red led lasts for days (i left it on accidentally when i went away) and the UI is great once you get to grips with it.

Waterproof wise - why people feel the need to dunk them in water, just to prove a point is beyond me. As long as it is fine to be dropped into wet grass and can handle a heavy downpour, that's fine by me and is probably the most extreme use you can ask of an EDC light.

If you want to go diving, don't depend a chinese made, $40 budget light. So pathetic that people actively try to break their lights in conditions that are so outrageously uncommon.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Dec 7, 2012)

Cooper_GTI said:


> What do you mean by, 'the clip is 2-way'?
> 
> I'm struggling to see how you could fit the clip in any other orientation, other than the way it comes from the factory??
> 
> ...



The clip style is 2 way. Either the inside straight part and against body for a forward facing light for a hat, or bezel down pocket clip between the metal parts of the clip.


----------



## Cooper_GTI (Dec 7, 2012)

AFearlessBirdOfParadise said:


> The clip style is 2 way. Either the inside straight part and against body for a forward facing light for a hat, or bezel down pocket clip between the metal parts of the clip.



I really don't see how this is possible...

If you rotate the clip 180 degrees, the clip would be hanging out in front of the light and it wouldn't seat properly as there is a ridge where the bezel increases in diameter.

Do you mean, use the 2 larger slots to screw through, so in essence, you are just flipping the clip over?

Pics of both positions would be great!


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay, but you owe me!!! I couldn't find my camera, or a hat (I'm abroad) so I do apologize for the terrible photos taken with the phone.

First two are what the clip would clip into if you want bezel down. The last two are what the clip would clip into if you want bezel up. You do bezel up if you want to use it like a headlamp, you can attach it to the brim of a baseball cap.



















So bezel down is you clip material between the straight part of the clip and the bendy part. Bezel up is material between the body of the flashlight and the straight part of the clip.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 7, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


>



Does anyone really wear a light under their hats bill...I wear mine on top of the bill so it`s not in the way of my vision. Seems like common sense to me?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Does anyone really wear a light under their hats bill...I wear mine on top of the bill so it`s not in the way of my vision. Seems like common sense to me?



It made that guy go cross-eyed.


----------



## NickBose (Dec 13, 2012)

I just received an EA2 but the tube is a VERY TIGHT fit with my eneloops. I dare not insert them to try as I'm not sure if I can get them out.
Can the head be removed from the battery tube? I tried but couldn't or maybe I need to force a bit more?
Has anyone got the same problem with their EA2? I got it from Doing_outdoor on eBay.
Very frustrating!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

NickBose said:


> I just received an EA2 but the tube is a VERY TIGHT fit with my eneloops. I dare not insert them to try as I'm not sure if I can get them out.
> Can the head be removed from the battery tube? I tried but couldn't or maybe I need to force a bit more?
> Has anyone got the same problem with their EA2? I got it from Doing_outdoor on eBay.
> Very frustrating!



I would send it back, man. I'm at the point where if something doesn't take Eneloops, it's useless to me.


----------



## awes (Dec 18, 2012)

So, is the heat issue and poor performance of the red light fixed in newly produced units of EC1? It should be reasonable of Nitecore to do something about that, since that many people here complain.


----------



## TouchOfRed (Dec 19, 2012)

Im really interested in the EC2. I talked to Nitecore about that these lights may take in water. This is the exact answer i got: _As for EC2, in the early shipment part of lights escaped from QC. For the lights if have water proof problem, we make free replacement. Also from that on, we have strengthen our QC job before shipment.

_Now i wonder, how will i know that im buying an EC2 from the later shipment, which they have made better?


----------



## Matjazz (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't think there is a way until you get it.
There is a way to test sealing without dunking it in water. Remove the tail cap and try to suck the air from battery tube. This way you'll see if the head or switch leaks. The tail cap o-ring is OK if it offers friction resistance when screwing tail cap.


----------



## Sarlix (Dec 19, 2012)

TouchOfRed said:


> Now i wonder, how will i know that im buying an EC2 from the later shipment, which they have made better?



I wondered the same thing which is why I have been procrastinating about buying one - I already brought an EA1 when they first came out but sent it back as the 'ultra low' 2lm was closer to 20lm or something ridiculous.

Anyway the only way to make sure you got a later version would be to buy directly from Nitecore, a la Zebralight. But I'm not sure if they do that..?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 19, 2012)

TouchOfRed said:


> As for EC2, in the early shipment part of lights escaped from QC.



Be on the lookout for fugitive Nitecores!


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Be on the lookout for fugitive Nitecores!



yep! not the QC dept's fault. it was the flashlight's fault! 

i emailed nitecore about the 2-lumen fiasco. they instructed me to return it to the dealer and exchange for another model!!!


----------



## sspc (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had my EC2 for over 2 months and either the light isn't as bright as it was (on a couple of levels) when I first received it or I mysterioulys over estimated the brightness levels when comparing the EC2 to the Eagletac D25LC2 twisty.

2 months ago I noted that the EC2 lowest low was visually brighter than the ET D25LC2 (I guesstimate the ET low at around 15-20 lumens) and that the EC2 turbo was visually brighter than the ET tubo (ET Turbo is a reported 343 lumens OTF). 

When I was comparing the lights again a few days ago, the EC2s low is now clearly lower than the ETs low AND now the EC2s turbo is now visually dimmer than the ETs turbo. My gut tells me that the EC2s ouput somehow decreased but I have now way to prove it. I'm pleased by the apparent lower low and the turbo is still plenty bright (so maybe this has been a good thing), but I'm not sure what happened.

BTW, I had a real world use for both lights recently and I much prefer the beam pattern on the ET D25LC2 which has a pretty good spot with very useful spill...I much prefer the ETs beam pattern over the EC2.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 19, 2012)

Slow dimming may have something to do with poor heat transfer - on higher modes the emitter gets very hot because there's no metal under the PCB.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 19, 2012)

sspc said:


> I've had my EC2 for over 2 months and either the light isn't as bright as it was (on a couple of levels) when I first received it or I mysterioulys over estimated the brightness levels when comparing the EC2 to the Eagletac D25LC2 twisty.
> 
> 2 months ago I noted that the EC2 lowest low was visually brighter than the ET D25LC2 (I guesstimate the ET low at around 15-20 lumens) and that the EC2 turbo was visually brighter than the ET tubo (ET Turbo is a reported 343 lumens OTF).
> 
> ...



Have you tried swapping out the cells? Or maybe checking the voltage before checking its output? Might be a battery issue.

Try not to run your light too hot, it may cause damage to the LED.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 19, 2012)

sspc said:


> BTW, I had a real world use for both lights recently and I much prefer the beam pattern on the ET D25LC2 which has a pretty good spot with very useful spill...I much prefer the ETs beam pattern over the EC2.



I don't think it's fair to compare the D25LC2 XML floody 600 Lumen beam to the EC2 XPG 400 Lumen beam that has a big 1" reflector designed for throw.


----------



## sspc (Dec 19, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> I don't think it's fair to compare the D25LC2 XML floody 600 Lumen beam to the EC2 XPG 400 Lumen beam that has a big 1" reflector designed for throw.


I think it's always fair game to compare beams of lights you own in determining what beam/light you prefer (regardless of emitter or reflector) as that's about determining personal preference (some might prefer the more focused beam of the EC2 for their use). For clarification though, my D25LC2 twisty has a XPG-S2 emitter.


----------



## NickBose (Jan 4, 2013)

A fatal flaw with the EA2

Not sure if it has been reported. I would VERY surprised if it hasn't.

I liked the light but the problem: Eneloops don't fit well - it's extremely TIGHT and causes damage to Eneloops, some will not go in - if forced there would be a lot of troublesto get them out or even impossible!

Look what it did to my Eneloops


















I sent Nitecore 3 messages - NO REPLY

I contacted the seller (Doing_outdoor on eBay but he has closed his shop) who CONFIRMED that all the EA2 he had didn't fit Eneloops and agreed to refund me.
So now I'm out of pocket for my shipping cost which I think Nitecore should pay for.

Very bad experience, I am really interested in their EA4 but I will have to make sure it fits Eneloops. 

I think similar problem would never happen with Zebralight. I wish the Q50 is released so I can forget this EA4 (once bitten twice shy)


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!!! this has gotta be the buggiest flashlight series of ALL TIME!!!

1) waterproofing issues
2) red LED heating issues
3) missing 2-lumen micro mode
4) LED deterioration due to overheating
5) tight battery tube

that's why they called it the explorer series, you explore the bugs LOL


----------



## markr6 (Jan 4, 2013)

NickBose said:


> Very bad experience, I am really interested in their EA4 but I will have to make sure it fits Eneloops.
> 
> I think similar problem would never happen with Zebralight. I wish the Q50 is released so I can forget this EA4 (once bitten twice shy)



The EA4 easily accepts Eneloops with a bit to spare. I am a huge fan of the EA4 and can't recommend it enough...but...that's easy for me to say since I received a perfect sample without some of the issues found in that thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?347951-**NEW**-Nitecore-EA4-Pioneer-(4*AA-860lm)

But even with a few complaints, many owners seem to enjoy their EA4.


----------



## sspc (Jan 4, 2013)

sspc said:


> I've had my EC2 for over 2 months and either the light isn't as bright as it was (on a couple of levels) when I first received it or I mysterioulys over estimated the brightness levels when comparing the EC2 to the Eagletac D25LC2 twisty.
> 
> 2 months ago I noted that the EC2 lowest low was visually brighter than the ET D25LC2 (I guesstimate the ET low at around 15-20 lumens) and that the EC2 turbo was visually brighter than the ET tubo (ET Turbo is a reported 343 lumens OTF).
> 
> ...


I forgot to post an update. I'm not losing my mind, all levels continue to get noticeably dimmer over time...the turbo on my EC2 is pushing out some where around 150 lumens (maybe) and the lowest setting is really a moonlight mode now. Love the low getting lower but this thing is on a steady decline of output so it has to be returned.


----------



## tam17 (Jan 8, 2013)

sspc said:


> I forgot to post an update. I'm not losing my mind, all levels continue to get noticeably dimmer over time...the turbo on my EC2 is pushing out some where around 150 lumens (maybe) and the lowest setting is really a moonlight mode now. Love the low getting lower but this thing is on a steady decline of output so it has to be returned.



sspc, were you using High and Turbo mode continuously for longer periods of time or just occasionally, and did it heat up quickly or slowly (if at all)? Is it the "15lm-Micro-mode" version of EC2?

I remember that ergotelis mentioned poor emitter heatsinking after opening the head and executing the XP-G2 mod...

Cheers


----------



## NickBose (Jan 16, 2013)

I have sent the EA2 back to Sysmax after they confirmed that there was a faulty batch with too small battery tube and promised to send me a replacement. Let's see how things go.


----------



## SeanHatfield (Jan 16, 2013)

How long do you estimate was your total runtime? I want to get some runtime on mine, so i can return it when it got dimmer.


----------



## Ceya! (Jan 18, 2013)

Just lost a EA1 and just got it recently also  .

For a AA battery light , I like it alot.

S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 9, 2013)

I had bought a nitecore ec2, i had modded it with a xp-g2. Without knowing why, the flashlight got an amper boost of about ~0,5amp for all the levels. I am quite expert, i am pretty sure that i didn't cause the damage with modding, as i was using it for 3-4 months modded. I hadn't even drop it. Anyway, i sent an email to nitecore, expressing my disappointment, plus all the weak points of the product. I asked them to replace/repair it at my cost(as i was warranty void), or just get it back for inspection, in order to see(and tell me) what went wrong, so as to improve their future products. I would be happy if they could do that, even if i wouldn't get a replacement. But the people at nitecore are great because:
-They told me to send it back for replacement and they replaced it without any fee or problems, even though it was modded and i was warranty void. 
-They sent me a whole retail package, even though i sent them only a flashlight. They shipped it back registered too.
-They also seem to hear, they now covered the + pole with a plastic protection ring for the circuit. This was necessary so as to protect the circuit, and it was a weak point of the flashlight, that many users pointed it out, especially if you use cr123 that rattle. This might have been the problem for my case, a possible rattle, damaged an IC and increased the current of the driver.
So, so far, well done nitecore, cheers!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Nitecore EC2 is screaming for an improved updated retail model. 
I like the flashlight housing/casing/reflector/switch as is. 
I want an XPG2 and driven much harder on Turbo,
even if it has to have an extreme timed step-down.


----------



## phantom23 (May 27, 2013)

XP-G2 - yes, higher current - hell no! EC2 is already driving XP-G to the max, more current would be unhealthy for the emitter and extreme stepdown would make it unuseable for most users. XP-G2 and that's it. They're already introducing XM-L2 into their flashlights (like EA4 which was introduced with XM-L) so hopefully they'll update the entire Explorer family.

PS. To all owners - are there still some reliability issues with Explorer series? Nitecore probably won't update the emitter soon and since some sellers have EC2 at really good price ($45) I may try to mod one but I still don't want to waste that money.


----------



## kengps (May 28, 2013)

I would buy an XM-L2 in an EC2 body in a heartbeat. Great little body/layout, and large reflector stuffed in there. I loved the EC1 too, but it had reliability issues. The EC2 had a badly centered LED. So I have none right now. I hope to see EC1 with XPG2 and EC2 with XML by the end of summer. (I'm in Alaska now. No need for Flashlight) I would buy both.


----------



## Patriot (May 28, 2013)

There's been so little talk about the Explorer series that I really don't know if there are still issues with them. My XP-G is centered nicely in my EC2 and my EA1 doesn't have any of the heat or draw problems that many experienced, including some of our best statistically testers on CPF. With so many XM-L lights available to us, I'd just as soon prefer XP-G2 driven to spec, or see it offered both ways, which Nitecore is unlikely to do. Other than the lack of a really low mode besides the red led, I kind of like the explorer lights. A nice pocket 'thrower' with a lot of features and versatility.


----------



## phantom23 (May 28, 2013)

kengps said:


> I would buy an XM-L2 in an EC2 body in a heartbeat.


I won't and the would ruin the EC2. As 'Patriot' said there are many small, floody XM-L flashlights on the market already and EC2 with XM-L2 would be another one (it has big reflector for the size but still quite small for XM-L). With XP-G it's a real pocket thrower and that's why it's so unique. XP-G2 would make it even better - brighter and throwier.

According to 'selfbuilt's review lowest mode is just 2 lumens, I have a D10 and I think it's perfect.


----------



## phantom23 (May 29, 2013)

Bad news, Nitecore just replied to me and they don't plan to use XP-G2 in Explorer series.


----------



## kengps (Jun 1, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> I won't and the would ruin the EC2. As 'Patriot' said there are many small, floody XM-L flashlights on the market already and EC2 with XM-L2 would be another one (it has big reflector for the size but still quite small for XM-L). With XP-G it's a real pocket thrower and that's why it's so unique.



But it would be a good thrower. In fact it would match the XP-G for throw. I have a Thrunite TN12 (XML-U2) which has a slightly smaller reflector than EC2. It does 6500 lux. An EC2 with XM-L2 would probably make over 7000 lux. Basically the same throw and 2.5 times the lux of EC2. No reason to stop selling the XP-G EC2. They could add it as another option. Call it an EC3.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 1, 2013)

XM-L needs 2x more current to match XP-G throw in the same reflector. EC2 is too small to handle such amount of heat even for 3 minutes because it has pretty poor heat dissipation - there's nothing under the PCB as you can see here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...EC2-EA1-EA2)&p=4002059&viewfull=1#post4002059


----------



## kengps (Jun 1, 2013)

I never said they should just pop an XML in there. Of course it would need more heat-sink. The TN12 is identical in size minus the tail-switch. Nitecore could do it I'm sure if they wanted too.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 2, 2013)

They'd have to competely redesign the flashlight to improve heatsinking and limited sales are not worth it. Besides - such version would compete with EC25 and I'm pretty sure they don't want it. If you want small Nitecore with hard driven XM-L and huge stepdown - EC25 is for you.


----------



## kengps (Jun 3, 2013)

I had an EC25. Too big, switch was awful. It's butt ugly. A thicker mount bulkhead for XML, and new driver for EC2. Easy. You make a lot of negative assumptions. Sales would not be limited. You fail to see the appeal of this body. Its short with a big reflector. Made possible by the side-switch and pressed in reflector ring. Nitecore should take advantage of the concept. Making the heat sink bigger is a matter of a few number changes on the CNC machine. A "Total Redesign" of a Flashlight is not rocket science. Flashlights are very simple devices once the LED is in your hand.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thing is - as you mentioned in a very small head they've fitted a big reflector, emitter, two switches and driver board. There's just no space left for bigger heatsink. To do that you need bigger head ... just like in EC25 which is EC2 body with better heatsinking.


----------



## kengps (Jun 3, 2013)

Just add a quarter inch of mass behind the emitter. The EC25 has a much larger reflector. Not like the the EC2 at all.

You should check out the Thrunite TN12. They do it all but with a tailswitch. I see no reason the EC2 body couldn't do the same. Especially considering the switches are just stuck on tape switches.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 4, 2013)

TN12 is an inch longer and it's not just the switch (which adds half an inch at most). It also has shallower reflector and no side switches. There's much more room for a proper pill that holds the entire emitter's PCB, not just the edges like in EC2. And still it's enough for just 500 lumens for 3 minutes. EC2 couldn't do the same - they'd have to make it longer and redesign the internals. Thicker walls (to cellect additional heat) would be nice as well.


----------



## kengps (Jun 5, 2013)

TN12 is good for over 700 lumens. I can without a doubt build this light with at most a 1/4" maximum change of length. All I need is the proper driver and Nitecore spec tape switch to activate it. Im away from my Lathe for the summer. But if Nitecore has'nt beat me to it by summers end I'll be modding one for myself. With XML2 I'm gonna guess 850 OTF, throw around 8-9000 lux. Another prospect is to pump 3 Amps to a copper mounted XP-G2. They're doing 800 lumens. That could maybe make 15,000-16000 lux. Hmmmm. 3A XPG2 may be the optimal set-up for this body.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 5, 2013)

another two reviewers measured 530 and 600 lumens in TN12. You can build extreme version but Nitecore doesn't have such comfort as they need to give some warranty with free repairs. Hardly driven XM-L2 will be closer to 8000 lux/1m, XP-G2 with stock driver (stepdown after 30 minutes, good runtime, less heat) gives a little bit below 10klux/1m.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 28, 2013)

Great news from Nitecore!



Nitecore said:


> We are sorry for the confusion you have suffered. The the Explorer series was recently updated its LED to XP-G2 LED on late June, we will update Nitecore's official website later. Thank you for your support and understandings.


----------



## wedlpine (Sep 5, 2013)

Just picked up an EA2. Is there any way to keep the tailcap on tighter? It is loose and if it turns a fraction of a mm it breaks the connection and turns off. If i'm just holding it in my hand while it is on and bump the tailcap slightly the light goes out. Any fix for this?


----------



## kengps (Sep 5, 2013)

I just got an email from Nitecore, and they said they don't know when the new XP-G2 models will be built.

[FONT=&#23435]Hi Kenny,[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]Thank you for your support in NITECORE.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]We also heard some news about the new application of LED type.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]However, we still don't know when it will be available.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]Please stay tuned for the new information at www.nitecore.com[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]Any question, please feel free to contact us.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435][email protected]
[/FONT]


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 7, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> Just picked up an EA2. Is there any way to keep the tailcap on tighter? It is loose and if it turns a fraction of a mm it breaks the connection and turns off. If i'm just holding it in my hand while it is on and bump the tailcap slightly the light goes out. Any fix for this?



Sounds like you AA batteries are a little short?
Perhaps a wad of aluminum foil could do the trick.


----------



## Lithium466 (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe you can try very thick lubricant on the threads ? I use Nyogel 779GC when I encounter such problems. Or a thicker o-ring, could do the trick too.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 7, 2013)

kengps said:


> I just got an email from Nitecore, and they said they don't know when the new XP-G2 models will be built.


Maybe they were reffering to some new models, not current ones with new emitter. A few people already got EC1 or EA2 with stock XP-G2, my EC2 (which should have XP-G2 as well) unfortunately stuck in the air between China and Europe.


----------



## kengps (Sep 7, 2013)

Let me know if the EC2 arrives with an XP-G2. I guess it would help if I included my question to them. I asked them specifically about XP-G2 in the EC1 and EC2. Maybe something was lost in translation??


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 7, 2013)

EC1 and EC2 XP-G2 are definitely out, two of the users in other forum got them and posted pictures. XP-G2 versions have silver sticker on the box that says for example "EC2 XP-G2 R5 SMO".

Tracking system just found my package. In Shanghai...


----------



## Ryp (Sep 7, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> EC1 and EC2 XP-G2 are definitely out, two of the users in other forum got them and posted pictures. XP-G2 versions have silver sticker on the box that says for example "EC2 XP-G2 R5 SMO".
> 
> Tracking system just found my package. In Shanghai...


Link?


----------



## kengps (Sep 7, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> EC1 and EC2 XP-G2 are definitely out, two of the users in other forum got them and posted pictures. XP-G2 versions have silver sticker on the box that says for example "EC2 XP-G2 R5 SMO"



Who sells the newest XP-G2 models?


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 13, 2013)

I just got my EC2 and:







It really has XP-G2!






This thing is really tiny, even compared with some AA flashlights:

ITP SA1, EC2, Jetbeam RRT-0 





RRT-0 with AA extender tube





A few preliminary obervations:
The good
- it's relly tiny, slightly bigger than 18650. How on earth did they fit that deep reflector inside? 
- bright and throwy
- red LED and voltage meter

The bad
- anodisation was chipped in two spots
- emitter is slightly off center
- lockout by tailcap erases mode memory
- lowest mode is about 15 lumens, definitely not 2.

Sorry for the quality, it's really cloudy and rainy here.


----------



## jerelect (Sep 13, 2013)

I wonder if the EA-1 will be offered in a XP-G2 ?. Would be nice if it was.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 13, 2013)

Probably they've updated the whole series, you just need to find a dealer with the newest batch.


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 13, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> I just got my EC2 and:
> 
> - lowest mode is about 15 lumens, definitely not 2.



Shame to hear they still haven't resolved this. I sent mine back as it was about 15 lumens and not the 'Micro' 2 as stated. The runtime was also way off, wasn't getting close to 80 hours. I would re-buy it if they fixed this though.


----------



## kengps (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm waiting for a USA dealer to start selling the new models. I don't want to have to ship it back to China. I've owned an EC1 and EC2, and both got returned for defects. Both are incredible little beast. If only they could deliver defect free.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 14, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> - emitter is slightly off center



I was all set to get an EC2 XPG2, but my EC1 emitter was way off center and the switch burned out. I'm giving up on these lights.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 14, 2013)

It's not that bad actually, you must be really picky (like I am) to notice that and it doesn't affect the beam at all.


----------



## jerelect (Sep 14, 2013)

I just got my EC2, a replacement for a non functioning unit which had a XPG-R5. The new one now has the XPG2-R5. Like phantom23 I think low mode is around five (5) lumen.


----------



## blackFFM (Sep 14, 2013)

Is the new one brighter or not? Is the tint a cool as the old one?


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 14, 2013)

5lm? You're lucky. I never said mine has 5 lumens, I think it's much more. A few beamshots, all flashlight on their lowest modes:

Left: Nirecore D10 Q5 (14500), right: EC2 XP-G2






Left: Lumintop P16 XP-G R4 NW, right: EC2





Left: ITP SA1 XP-E R2 (14500), right: EC2


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 14, 2013)

A few extra macro shots to show the imperfections:










Yes, it's a hole:


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 14, 2013)

EC1 and EC2 XP-G2, can you go straight to max mode from off.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 14, 2013)

No, you can't.


----------



## kengps (Sep 14, 2013)

It does have memory, so you can set it to start on High from off. Hard to tell the difference between High and Turbo.


----------



## jerelect (Sep 15, 2013)

My 5lm is just a quess by compairing low mode on EA-1 and EA-2 I have. I quess we have to consider both of those still have the XPG-R5 and not the XPG2 like the EC-2. My EC-2 does seem a little warmer than the bright white of the EA-2, how is yours ?. It is brighter than my original though.


----------



## Beckler (Mar 9, 2014)

I see that EC1 is updated to 330 Lm, anyone found that for sale yet?


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 20, 2014)

I just noticed something weird in my Nitecore EC2 XP-G2. It supposed to be current regulated on all modes, meanwhile my sample does this:



Video may be a little bit grainy but it clearly shows that brightness fluctuates at pretty high but visible frequency. It never gets dark, it doesn't look like PWM because the light is never off and it appears only on low mode. Is it normal?

EDIT. Better vid:


----------

